# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Several Thousand Troops: Storm Coming to East Aleppo. Tiger Forces ready to attack Al-Bab :)

## goldenequity

*Al Bab. They're gonna do it.* 
==================



> *Syrian Army prepares to storm east Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (5:05 P.M.)* - 
> ...

----------


## AZJoe

*Battle for Aleppo, A Treacherous Ceasefire, and the Deir Ezzor Bombing*
http://www.globalresearch.ca/battle-...ombing/5547841

The war in Syria has reached a new level of intensity recently with a roller coaster series of events these past weeks. The SAA and their allies won a brilliant victory in Aleppo recapturing important   trapping what was left of the massive terrorist force that had carried out this offensive  Suddenly and unsurprisingly the Americans decided to suggest a ceasefire which the Russians foolishly accepted and which would have sacrificed many of the gains the Syrians have won on the battlefield during the epic battle of Aleppo.

In exchange all they would have received were empty promises to separate the non-existent moderate rebels from Al Nusra. Making deals with the lame duck Obama administration is of course completely pointless  Hillary the Queen of Chaos will soon begin her reign and the imperialist rampage she .. will not be restrained by any empty promises Obama and Kerry make to Russia 

This was made abundantly clear days later when someone at the pentagon (or the CIA) decided to sabotage the whole rotten deal by treacherously bombing the heroic SAA troops defending Deir Ezzor and its 300,000 civilians from the ISIS forces that surround them. Deir Ezzor is a symbol both of the heroism of Syria fighting on despite being surrounded by enemies  Plans to turn eastern Syria into an independent terrorist state will never be successful so long as Deir Ezzor remains in government hands. This is no doubt why someone decided to bomb Deir Ezzors defenders just as ISIS was about to launch a major offensive. This is the second time the US has done exactly the same thing last December they also bombed Deir Ezzor just as ISIS was about to attack. Thus the American claim that this was an accident is laughable especially since this time they returned to the scenes of their treacherous crime and bombed the SAA again as they were trying to evacuate the wounded. They killed 62-80 SAA troops including a general and injured hundreds more. The brief and treacherous Ceasefire ended 

The Axis of Chaos (US-NATO-Israel-GCC) took the opportunity of [the first] Ceasefire to massively rearm their terrorist proxies and to flood them with anti-tank missile launchers and other new weapons. This enabled the NATO death squads to launch a major offensive in Aleppo seizing vital supply route and reversing the gains made by the SAA  That earlier ceasefire should have ended right then but the Russians refused to face reality .. hop[ing] that the US would ever honor their promise  Eventually they were forced to abandon this charade when it became obvious the US was only using diplomacy to buy time for their terrorist proxies to regroup.

The Battle for Aleppo began .. the SAA began to make real progress  The terrorists responded with a massive counter attack on the South Western part of the city breaking thru the SAA defenses and seizing their bases.  this momentary victory would do nothing to relieve the siege on the area they controlled in eastern Aleppo and that they had fallen into a trap of their own making.  the SAA and its allies were  able to trap the terrorists in south western Aleppo. In the process the terrorists had laid themselves open to massive airstrikes and artillery fire  It was a glorious victory  the terrorists seemed hopeless. They were cut off from their supplies and surrounded.

It was at this moment the US suddenly agreed to a ceasefire which  forced the SAA to release their stranglehold on the Castello Armas highway, halt their bombing allow supplies into the terrorist controlled areas, even giving Americans joint control of the Russian air strikes  It was highly reminiscent of the Minsk agreement which saved fascist Ukraine from complete defeat back in 2014. In exchange all they got was the same empty promises  Meanwhile in a few months whatever they agreed would have been tossed aside anyways once a new president took office. 

Thankfully the folly of the Russians was exceeded by the madness of the Pentagon.  Cold War 2.0 is just getting started and the Russians were fools to think that anyone in the Obama Administration could stop it now even if they wanted. 

The brave defenders of Deie Ezzor have repelled endless waves of ISIS attacks for years in an area that ISIS completely controls. Deir Ezzor is a symbol of defiance and heroism  we will never forget the criminal attack the US launched while the ISIS  terrorists stood around laughing.  On the other hand the attack also destroyed the disastrous new ceasefire agreement so in a perverse way we should be grateful 

With the end of the ceasefire the battle for Aleppo has been renewed with even greater intensity. 

In Aleppo the terrorists are surrounded and the SAA is launching a three pronged offensive to finally clear the city which has been looted, starved and terrorized for years.  the terrorists have destroyed vital pumping stations cutting off 1.5 Million people from water.  It is the latest of many hardships suffered by the brave people of Aleppo who have lost electricity, faced hunger, a shortage of medical supplies and suffered constant mortar artillery and sniper attacks.  The SAA and its allies are already making new advances recently gaining control of the now deserted refugee camp at Handaraat and a hospital.

----------


## goldenequity

Great article Joe!     My takeaways from it/By Hugo Turner....

*The Axis of Chaos* (US-NATO-Israel-GCC)....

Suddenly and unsurprisingly the American’s decided to suggest a ceasefire which the Russians foolishly accepted...

It was highly reminiscent of the Minsk agreement 
which saved fascist Ukraine from complete defeat back in 2014. 
In exchange all they got was the same empty promises …

Thankfully the folly of the Russians was exceeded by the madness of the Pentagon. …

Deir Ezzor
We will never forget the criminal attack the US launched 
while the ISIS terrorists stood around laughing. …

the SAA is launching a three pronged offensive to finally clear the city 
which has been looted, starved and terrorized for years. … 
the terrorists have destroyed vital pumping stations cutting off 1.5 Million people from water. … 
It is the latest of many hardships suffered by the brave people of Aleppo 
who have lost electricity, faced hunger, a shortage of medical supplies 
and suffered constant mortar artillery and sniper attacks. … 

*Oh Aleppo!*

----------


## goldenequity

Who is: Sheikh Akram Al Kaabi








> *M Green ‏@MmaGreen 2 hod.
> Sheikh Akram Al Kaabi of Harakat Hezbollah Al Nujaba (Iraqi Militia) at the front-lines in Southern Aleppo Countryside (25/09/2016)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Sayyed Hassan Nasrallah*
> 
> 
> *Leader of Hezbollah Nasrallah: No prospects for political solution in Syria*
> Hezbollah's leader cautioned that the "final word" of the conflict *remained on the battlefields*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## vita3

It's about time Dr.Paul & some other intelligent heads, VISIT President/ Dr.Assad in Damascus & acknowledge the current Gov is the best for the Syrian people.

Time for positive action

----------


## goldenequity

> It's about time Dr.Paul & some other intelligent heads, VISIT President/ Dr.Assad in Damascus & acknowledge the current Gov is the best for the Syrian people.
> 
> Time for positive action


Agree w/ anything courageous & positive... like *efforts by Virginia State Senator Richard H. Black*. 
(he also btw *sent an american condolence / apology letter* to the Syrian embassy for the Deir Ezzor 'Mistake' last week.)
( 3 *WAPO* articles... bootlick alert  )

►*Va. senator travels to Syria, shakes hands with Bashar al-Assad*

►*The Virginia state senator who embraces Assad*

►*Outspoken Virginia state senator travels to Syria in support of Assad*



=============================

btw...
here's what we did today 

Deir Ezzor:

*Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 50 min.
US-led Coalition destroys bridge which crosses the Euphrates river in al-Mayadeen city, DeirEzzor

Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 2 min.
US jets destroy bridge On the Euphrates River in Dier-Zour countryside due to fight #ISIS as they said*







(this is 'normal' for us. We've been destroying Syrian infrastructure for 3 years.... and bombing sand.)

----------


## jmdrake

If Donald Trump had quoted from this article last night he would have won the debate.  Instead he let himself get trapped over the question of whether or not he supported the Iraq war before being against it.  (He did) or whether Obama was wrong for pulling out of Iraq "too soon" (he wasn't.  That's one of the few things Obama got right.)  Hillary's achilles heel is her support of "Freedom fighters" in Iraq that are tied to terrorists.




> *Battle for Aleppo, A Treacherous Ceasefire, and the Deir Ezzor Bombing*
> http://www.globalresearch.ca/battle-...ombing/5547841
> 
> The war in Syria has reached a new level of intensity recently with a roller coaster series of events these past weeks. The SAA and their allies won a brilliant victory in Aleppo recapturing important …  trapping what was left of the massive terrorist force that had carried out this offensive … Suddenly and unsurprisingly the American’s decided to suggest a ceasefire which the Russians foolishly accepted and which would have sacrificed many of the gains the Syrians have won on the battlefield during the epic battle of Aleppo.
> 
> In exchange all they would have received were empty promises to separate the non-existent “moderate” rebels from Al Nusra. Making deals with the lame duck Obama administration is of course completely pointless … Hillary the Queen of Chaos will soon begin her reign and the imperialist rampage she .. will not be restrained by any empty promises Obama and Kerry make to Russia …
> 
> This was made abundantly clear days later when someone at the pentagon (or the CIA) decided to sabotage the whole rotten deal by treacherously bombing the heroic SAA troops defending Deir Ezzor and it’s 300,000 civilians from the ISIS forces that surround them. Deir Ezzor is a symbol both of the heroism of Syria fighting on despite being surrounded by enemies … Plans to turn eastern Syria into an independent terrorist state will never be successful so long as Deir Ezzor remains in government hands. This is no doubt why someone decided to bomb Deir Ezzor’s defenders just as ISIS was about to launch a major offensive. This is the second time the US has done exactly the same thing last December they also bombed Deir Ezzor just as ISIS was about to attack. Thus the American claim that this was an accident is laughable especially since this time they returned to the scenes of their treacherous crime and bombed the SAA again as they were trying to evacuate the wounded. They killed 62-80 SAA troops including a general and injured hundreds more. The brief and treacherous Ceasefire ended …
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo 








> ►*Syrian Army Deploying Hundreds of Forces in Kuweires for Imminent Operation in Al-Bab region*
> ... "Thousands of Syrian army soldiers, previously deployed in Southern Aleppo and Northern Hama, poured into the Eastern countryside of Aleppo on Sunday and Monday, as the Syrian Army prepares for a large-scale military operation near the ISIL stronghold in al-Bab," the sources said.
> 
> 
> ►*Tiger Forces redeployed to east Aleppo for upcoming offensive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> UPDATE
> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 12 min.
> *Syrian Army, #Hezbollah capture the Farafira District in east #Aleppo
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Azaz






> Jack Shahine ‏@jackshahine 10 hod.
> *Disturbing footage shows #Ahrarsham militants taking down Syrian Independence flag in Azaz
> Describing it flag of US mercenaries & Secularism
> *
> Considered the largest rebel group in Syria, *Harakat Ahrar Al-Sham* 
> fights on almost every front against the Syrian Arab Army (SAA), 
> despite having a much larger presence in the northern part of the country.
> 
> Unlike Jabhat Fateh Al-Sham (formerly Al-Nusra Front), 
> ...



Palmyra:



> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 2 hod.
> *Russian Air Force destroys ISIS headquarters near #Palmyra*




Hama:




> ISIS RISING
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 48 min.
> *Islamists announce capture of al-Sha'tha town and Bayt al-Aswad hill after clashes with SAA/NDF in north-east Hama countryside*
> 
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 47 min
> *Jabhat Fateh al-Sham (Nusra) is now taking part in Hama offensive
> *
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 45 min
> *Islamists also claim control of Ras al-Ayn & al-Qahira villages in north-east Hama countryside*
> ...





> UPDATE:
> ►*Qalamoun Shield Militia Redeployed to Hama amid Jihadi Advance
> *
> JIHADDIS RAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multiple hardline groups, 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Handarat (Aleppo)





> PING PONG: TURK RESUPPLIES REACHING HANDARAT BATTLEFRONT (treachery )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handarat is the Red Line at the Top*
> 
> 
> ...





> Axis of Resistance ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 29 min.
> *Russia deploys Newly Upgraded Twin-Engine Su-25SM to test on Militants in #Syria#RuAF*
> 
> *Su-25SM* (their A-10 'Warthog')

----------


## goldenequity

Western Aleppo





> M Green ‏@MmaGreen 22 hod.
> *Children injured after 'moderate rebels' shelled the town of Al Zahraa, Northern Aleppo Countryside today (26/09/2016)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

*Syrian flag flies on the Citadel of Aleppo* 




Hey Hegemons! L@@K at what you've DONE!
You'll pay. Some day. Congrats to Assad!



=====================

EHSANI2 ‏@EHSANI22 21 hod.
*The threat of #Nusra to residents in East is now heard from multiple sources: 
Houses of those who Escape/leave to Govt side will be burnt*

----------


## AZJoe

*Washington Reaps the Consequences of its Actions*
http://www.unz.com/mwhitney/putin-ups-the-ante/

The attack on Deir Ezzor was a flagrant act of betrayal. … US warplanes targeted an SAA military outpost killing 62 Syrian regulars. The surprise attacks — which lasted for the better part of an hour and were followed by a coordinated ground assault by members of ISIS– were intended to torpedo the fragile ceasefire agreement and send a message to Moscow that the US was prepared to achieve its strategic objectives in Syria whether it had to launch direct attacks on defenders of the regime or not.

The attacks–for which the Pentagon eventually accepted responsibility–were followed by a callous and thoroughly-unprofessional tirade by the administration’s chief diplomat at the United Nations, Samantha Power. Power dispelled any doubt that either she or anyone else in the Obama administration cared at all about the people who lost their lives in the bombing raid. She also made it clear that she didn’t care if the US had violated the terms of the ceasefire just two days before critical parts of the agreement were scheduled to be implemented.

Naturally, Moscow was taken aback by Washington’s reaction, it’s blatant disregard for the soldiers they killed, and its obvious determination to sabotage the ceasefire. … Putin pursued the only viable option left open to him … As a result, he has intensified his efforts on the battlefield particularly around Aleppo where the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) and crack-units from Hezbollah have launched a three-prong attack that will dispose of the US-backed jihadists that have destroyed much of Syria over the last half-decade and displaced over 7 million civilians. …

*Having foreclosed the political option for reducing the violence, the Obama administration will now face the consequences for its rejection*. … The foreign policy establishment (Borg) … believe that they have inherited the earth and that their cleverness will always prevail over mere force. We will now have a demonstration that this is not true. …

*Obama’s de facto rejection of the ceasefire has created the conditions for a decisive military defeat in Aleppo*. *The fate of the CIA-trained “moderate” terrorists hunkered down in East Aleppo is not that different from that of General George Armstrong Custer at the Little Bighorn* who was surrounded by a superior military force and summarily slaughtered to the man. *This is the option Pentagon warlord, Ash Carter chose when he decided to sabotage the joint military implementation agreement and go rogue*. Carter opposed the ceasefire deal and in doing so signed the death warrant for hundreds of US-backed extremists whose chances for survival are growing slimmer by the day. …

pro-government forces are advancing on a number of fronts. … Syrian and Russian air forces have intensified their bombing campaign … While the jihadists have performed better than many had expected, their fate is no longer in doubt. The cauldron is encircled, their front lines are collapsing, their supply lines have been severed, and the end is in sight. Aleppo will fall and the US-backed effort to topple the Assad government using a proxy army of Islamic extremists will fail. …

there was never any chance that the US was going to abide by the terms of the agreement. The US has no way of separating the “moderates” from the extremists which was one of the main requirements of the deal. … more importantly, the Pentagon –which opposed the agreement from the get-go –had no intention of complying with its demands. … Obama would rather see a “Salafist principality” emerge in Syria then allow an independent, secular government to remain in place. …

the Pentagon opposed the agreement … because they didn’t want to comply with the military-to-military coordination plan. … from the NYT: “Chief among Pentagon concerns is whether sharing targeting information with Russia could reveal how the United States uses intelligence to conduct airstrikes” … The fact is the Pentagon doesn’t want to have to get approval for its target-list … from the Russian military. … And the reason … the strategic objectives of the US are exact opposite of Moscow’s. Washington has no interest in defeating terrorism in Syria … What the US wants is to topple the regime, replace Assad with a US-stooge, splinter the country into multiple parts, and control vital pipeline corridors. These goals cannot be achieved if the Pentagon has to get a green-light from Moscow every time they go on a bombing raid. How are they going to assist their jihadist assets on the ground if they have to follow that rule? …

which is why …  Ash Carter put the kibosh on the deal by bombing the SAA positions at Deir Ezzor. The massacre effectively ended all talk about “coordination” ….

the Obama administration has abandoned its original plan to oust Syrian President Bashar al Assad, and moved on to Plan B; partitioning the country in a way that establishes a separate Sunni state where US troops will be based and where vital pipelines will be built to transfer natural gas from Qatar to the EU. …

This ambitious plan is … a critical lifeline to a country (USA) whose economic prospects are progressively dimming, whose credit card is maxed out, and who is counting on a Hail Mary pass in Syria to save itself from cataclysmic economic collapse and ruination. … A defeat in the Middle East could be the straw that broke the camel’s back, the tipping point in the agonizingly-protracted unipolar-new-world-order experiment. …

 Washington wants to control Syria’s eastern quadrant … for military bases, pipeline routes, and a Sunni homeland … “the Syrian civil war is actually a pipeline war over control of energy supply, with Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Turkey needing to remove Assad “so they can control Syria and run their own pipeline through Turkey.”…. the 2012 Defense Intelligence Agency report corroborates their desire to carve out a salafist statelet in Syria east of Assad-controlled territory … divide and conquer. Split up the country, install new leaders, and let the plundering begin. Sound familiar?

But … The circle around Aleppo has closed, supply lines have been cut, the airstrikes have intensified, and the three-pronged ground assault has already begun. So while Washington may have big plans for Syria, they appear to be failing …

----------


## Origanalist

goldenequity and AZjoe both deserve a lot of praise for keeping our MIC and the evil they generate front and center.

----------


## Origanalist

I don't know how accurate this is, judge for yourself;

"Syria has audio of US & ISIL conversation before strike on Syrian forces"

----------


## goldenequity

> goldenequity and AZjoe both deserve a lot of praise for keeping our MIC and the evil they generate front and center.


 *The machines are pumping overtime... I'm waiting for McDonalds & Walmart to put out a 'statement'.*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo







> *Video from the liberated Farafra district, Aleppo:
> (the 'view' is of the Ancient Aleppo Citidel)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 3 min.
> *EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: senior Army officer fighting with his soldiers on #Aleppo frontlines*



Hama (Not going well. Best troops redeployed to E. Aleppo battlefront.)






> *Rebels gas the Syrian Army in northern Hama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAMA, SYRIA (6:20 P.M.)* - 
> ...




Azaz (Turk/Syria border) (Treachery & US/Turk Gunrunning)





> *Reports that US soldiers have entered towns in Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Latakia







> *Syrian Army attempts to close the gap on the Turkey-Latakia border*

----------


## AZJoe

Ron Paul Liberty Report on Aleppo today:

----------


## goldenequity

Desert Falcons




> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 1 hod.
> *#Syria #Latakia #Lattakia #Desert_Falcons #Desert_Hawks #SAA #SyrianArmy #SyrianArabArmy
> *




Aleppo







> Noor Nahas ‏@NoorNahas1 · 5 hod.
> *Russian incendiary cluster munitions dropped on a field in #Anadan yesterday. (12km NW of Aleppo)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts · 13 min.
> *VIDEO: Levantine Front fighters engage pro-Govt. forces in the Old City of #Aleppo.*
> 
> ...




Homs:






> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 3 hod.
> *SAA/NDF capture al-Barek hills & advance towards al-Sawanat Mountain at al-Sha'er field, Homs
> *



continued next post

----------


## silverhandorder

Their tiger forces are very impressive. Been following news reports of them. They throw them into the worst of the fighting.

----------


## goldenequity

Hama: 
(Struggling w/ fierce-seasoned-chechen headchopper opposition... 
They are holding on... hoping for SAA Tiger Forces to return from Aleppo w/ Col.Suheil al Hassan )
(The SAA forces have been holding defense for about a month now for 50,000 population in Hama City.)





> *This is the dismal sitrep... Hama City is in the lower left corner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In a matter of 48 hours, 
> the jihadist rebels have seized 8 villages from the Syrian Armed Forces, 
> despite coming under heavy fire from the Syrian Arab Air Force (SAAYF) 
> in the northern Hama countryside.
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo







> *Syrian Army advances to Kindi Hospital in northern Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (9:30 P.M.)* - 
> *The Syrian Armed Forces have officially reached the Kindi Hospital in northern Aleppo 
> after advancing westward from the nearby Handarat Refugee Camp.*
> 
> Led by the Syrian Arab Army's Republican Guard and Liwaa Al-Quds (Palestinian paramilitary), 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Hmeymim Base, Latakia





> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ · 31 min.
> *Breaking : Syrian MOD :Russia sent an additional number of bombers jets to Humaimam air base in Latakia
> *
> Russia Reinforces Syria Air Base, Newspaper Says
> 
> *A group of Su-24 and Su-34 frontline bombers have arrived at the Hmeymim base, Izvestia reports.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E. Aleppo






> *Syrian Army captures strategic Kindi Hospital in northern Aleppo*
> 
> Lawrence of Arabia ‏@Lawrence1918x · 30 min.
> *Liwa al Quds captured Kindi Hospital and Handarat Camp. Heavy clashes in Bustan al Basha district in #Aleppo.
> *
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha · 2 min.
> *Syrian Army clash with Fateh Halab in Bustan al-Basha & Suleiman al-Halabi in Aleppo city
> *
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel · 1 min.
> ...



W. Aleppo






> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel · 4 min.
> *13 civilians killed and 40 more wounded in west Aleppo after jihadist rebels fired barrage of missiles towards residential buildings.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

*State Senator Richard Black (VA) (Retired Colonel USMC and Vietnam Veteran) on How Americans are Being Lied to About Aleppo:*

----------


## bunklocoempire

> goldenequity and AZjoe both deserve a lot of praise for keeping our MIC and the evil they generate front and center.


Yes, my thanks.  I imagine more info here than an average TV viewer would see in a lifetime these days on any of the "news" channels.
A great collection/document.

----------


## pao

> *State Senator Richard Black (VA) (Retired Colonel USMC and Vietnam Veteran) on How Americans are Being Lied to About Aleppo:*


So why is Rand not hooking up with this guy, holding joint press conferences, spilling this info to the public to fight the MSM propaganda and actively siding with Asad instead of the Kurds?

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo





> *Scenes from Handarath Camp after SAA & allies captured the area:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handarath camp - drone footage:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 3 min.
> *BREAKING: UN sets up inquiry into bombing of Syria aid convoy -AFP
> *
> Russian Market ‏@russian_market 3 min.
> *U.S. CONSIDERING SANCTIONS AGAINST RUSSIA OVER SYRIA: TONER*
> 
> Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 1 hod.
> *Reinforcements: #Russia sent 12 Su-25 front line bombers to #Syria. A simple & highly effective machine, allows 10 sorties per day. #Aleppo
> *


============




> Axis of Resistance ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hod.
> *Map Update N #Aleppo:
> #SAA captured Humrah Hill(453m) & 16 blocks area and established fire control over Aleppo A.B. & #Shuqaif District*
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtrQwihWgAIuW6L.jpg:large





> Islamic World Update ‏@islamicworldupd 2 hod.
> *#SAA captured Tal al Hamrah (Um Shuqayf) #Aleppo #Syria @AlMayadeenLive*
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtrLAhEXEAACgRQ.jpg:large





> Peto Lucem ‏@PetoLucem 26 min.
> *MAP UPDATE: #SAA captured #Humrah hill and established fire control over #Shuqayyif district und #Jandoul Roundabout area. #Aleppo #Syria*
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CtsiBGEW8AA0eIU.jpg:large

----------


## goldenequity

GRADS






> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 3 hod.
> *VIDEO: Free Idlib Army fires Grad rocket barrage at pro-govt. positions in southern #Aleppo, #Syria.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Al Bab





> *SDF Moving WEST toward Al Bab* (but are *'waiting'* for Tiger forces from Aleppo, imo )
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 3 hod.
> *According to reports, SDF have captured al-'Arimah + 4 villages between Manbij & al-Bab, Aleppo*
> 
> *Syrian Democratic Forces capture several villages in northeast Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Reconciliations Grow





> *8 villages agree to reconcile with Syrian government*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo





> *Syrian Army continues massive advance in northern Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (4:15 A.M.)* - 
> ...




Dabiq 







> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts  8 min.
> *BREAKING: Syrian rebels Turkey/FSA Headchoppers aim to reach #ISIS held town of Dabiq within 48 hours: Rebel commander - Reuters*





Jarabalus, Syria (in case you forgot)





> *Following the Turkish invasion of N Syria, 
> the Jarablus Town Council now meets under a Turkish flag & portrait of Atatrk*






Hama City (so now besides Western supplied GRADS, we now have suicide bombers sneaking into this 50,000 population center)






> *SYRIA: State media now reporting two suicide attackers, both wearing explosive belts, in Hama city. Unspecified number of dead/wounded*
> 
> *Suicide attack rocks Syria’s Hama*
> 
> 
> 
> Hama:
> 
> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_  11 min.
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Military Contact Suspended




> *Contacts between Russian and US military on Syria suspended — diplomat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Moscow Court





> *Russian blogger Nosik found guilty of extremism over article on Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOSCOW, October 3. /TASS/.* A Moscow court on Monday found popular Russian blogger Anton Nosik 
> guilty of posting online extremist materials and fined him 500,000 rubles (some $8,000).
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Golan






> SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary  22 min.
> *Malutka missile targeting a terrorist meeting in Tal AL Hmreah in Al Qunitra
> *



SouthFront






> 


Aleppo Escape






> Daniel Honz ‏@gottourettes 2 hod.
> *Syrian army calls on rebels to leave #Aleppo, offers safe passage and supplies*



East Ghouta:





> *SAA fights with terroristsin East Ghouta:*



http://www.edmaps.com/Syria_Battle_f..._October_3.png

----------


## goldenequity

Syrian ceasefire talks indefinitely suspended

----------


## wizardwatson

> Syrian ceasefire talks indefinitely suspended


*TRANSLATION

US CONFIRMS IT SUPPORTS UN DESIGNATED TERRORISTS ON SYRIAN BATTLFIELD*

----------


## goldenequity

S-300VM in Tartus







> *Sources: Russia has deployed an advanced anti-missile system to Syria for the 1st time in support of President al-Assad - @FoxNews*
> 
> Brasco_Aad ‏@Brasco_Aad 5 hod.
> *-BREAKING- #Russia has deployed the S-300VM (SA-23 Gladiator) SAM system in #Syria. (It can easily defeat incoming cruise missiles.)*
> 
> *Russia has deployed in Syria S-300V4 air defense system
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Aleppo





> *Battles erupt in south Aleppo as Syrian Army attempts to advance in strategic Sheikh Sa'eed district*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Ghouta:





> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1  5 min.
> *#Syria #Damascus #Western Ghouta Unconfirmed - 
> Militant Activist claim Militants captured at least 10 #SAA #NDF near #AlDerkhbayh #Dirkhabiyah
> *



Damascus:





> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1  1 h
> *#Syria #Damascus #WesternGhouta Militants announce start of battle to REGAIN control areas lost near #AlDerkhbayh #Dirkhabiyah & Brigade 75*
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1  1 hod.
> *#Syria #Damascus #WesternGhouta Militant Media Says #Russia #Russian Launched 4 Air Raids W/ "Cluster Bombs" @ #Khan_Alsheh Camp Perimeter
> *
> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1  1 hod.
> *#Syria #Damascus #WesternGhouta 7 air strikes in 30 minutes Militants start new offensive 2 REGAIN Areas from #SAA #AlDerkhbayh #Dirkhabiyah
> *



Latakia:






> Peter the Great ‏@PetVandijken  16 min.
> *#FSA target #SAA with C7 rockets in #Latakia countryside.
> #Syria*



Deir Ezzor:





> John Delacour ‏@JohnDelacour  29 min.
> #Syria
> *‘Large’ terrorist arms dpt blown up by #SAA N.W. of Kuweires air base, east of #Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hama:





> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource  6 min.
> *Syrian Army repels jihadi attack on southeast #Hama*

----------


## goldenequity

Bashkuy





> Qalaat Al Mudiq ‏@QalaatAlMudiq 19 min.
> *N. #Aleppo: Rebels shelled pro-Regime forces entrenched in Bashkuy with Grad rockets.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qalaat Al Mudiq ‏@QalaatAlMudiq 10 min.
> *@QalaatAlMudiq #Bashkuy after the shelling with Grad rockets.*

----------


## goldenequity

Latakia






> M Green ‏@MmaGreen 1 hod.
> *40 tons of humanitarian aid from Armenia arrived in Lattakia today to support displaced families (04/10/2016)*

----------


## jllundqu

What's interesting, from a purely 'military doctrine' point of view, is that Russian military is getting loads of valuable experience and training their officers and NCOs in this type of warfare... something the US has done (and has been doing) now for decades.  Russian troops and weapon systems are getting their proving grounds underway... this is priceless to a military commander.

----------


## goldenequity

Russian Special Forces (Chechen? )





> Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai 57 min.
> *#Damascus agreed & #Russia is ready to send several thousands of special forces & other various units officers this month to #Syria.*
> 
> (look to confirm)




SouthFront








=======================

Agree! 




> What's interesting, from a purely 'military doctrine' point of view, is that Russian military is getting loads of valuable experience and training their officers and NCOs in this type of warfare... something the US has done (and has been doing) now for decades.  Russian troops and *weapon systems* are getting their proving grounds underway... this is priceless to a military commander.





> *I thought Russia had the S300 and 400 there along time ago?*
> 
> *Yes, it has a little bit misleading terminology. S-400 is a S-300PMU2+, while S-300V is a complete different line. Different missiles, S-400 has smart fast missiles, while S-300V heavy long-range. Thats not like Iphone 5/Iphone 6.
> S-300V line is more anti-missile defense.
> Now we have S-400, syrian S-300, syrian S-200, fleet S-300PMU, S-300VM, Buk-M2, Pantsir-S1, syrian Kubs and Oses, and a lot of MANPADS in Syria. 
> ================
> MOD are prepared for massive Tomohawk and aviation assault by the US.
> Russia has imported every AA system possible they got. Syrian sky is guarded like none and still not one shot taken.*


================

----------


## juleswin

> What's interesting, from a purely 'military doctrine' point of view, is that Russian military is getting loads of valuable experience and training their officers and NCOs in this type of warfare... something the US has done (and has been doing) now for decades.  Russian troops and weapon systems are getting their proving grounds underway... this is priceless to a military commander.


You make a good point which is why I am surprised at China's reluctance to get involved. Come in with your equipment and do a real drill with real maneuvering, strategizing and shooting enemies. At the same time you stick to the Americans. China should join the fight asap.

----------


## jllundqu

> You make a good point which is why I am surprised at China's reluctance to get involved. Come in with your equipment and do a real drill with real maneuvering, strategizing and shooting enemies. At the same time you stick to the Americans. China should join the fight asap.


I thought I read somewhere that China sent some navy ships to support Russia on the coast....  though I agree it would be interesting to see China in the mix... China can play the long game, supporting Russia politically and financially, and get similar results.  However, Chinese troops and equipment haven't seen much action in the last few decades... I'm sure their officers and NCOs would still be pretty green were they to face combat-hardened opponents.

----------


## goldenequity

> Steve Herman ‏@W7VOA  9s9 seconds ago
> *"Unilateral" diplomatic, military, other options on the table for #Syria, confirms @toner_mark.*
> 
> WAPO: *Obama administration considering strikes on Assad, again*


====================




> ►*Assad says Syria’s future will change world political map*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"It is true that it is inadmissible to deal with terrorists but if dialogue can help stop bloodshed, it must be done."
> ...






> *Not so long ago....
> *

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo





> Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15 4 min.
> #BREAKING
> *#SAA is advancing in the Bustan al Pasha / #Aleppo
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *In Ramouseh a bus with Russian journalists came under fire of jihadists:*
> 
> ...




W. Ghouta (Outside Damascus)







> *Footage of Syrian army operations against Jihadists in west Ghouta*

----------


## AZJoe

From last Wednesday's Deputies Committee meeting, Obama/Washington have suggested direct military strikes against Syria, "*military strikes against the regime*", and "*bombing Syrian air force runways using cruise missiles and other long-range weapons fired from coalition planes and ships*". https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...n-assad-again/

"The CIA and the Joint Chiefs of Staff, represented in the Deputies Committee meeting by Vice Chairman Gen. Paul Selva, expressed support for such “kinetic” options ... That marked an increase of support for striking Assad  ... “There’s an increased mood in support of kinetic actions against the regime,” one senior administration official said. “The CIA and the Joint Staff have said that the fall of Aleppo would undermine America’s counterterrorism [i.e. Regime Change/ Salafist state] goals in Syria.” https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...n-assad-again/
Russia has now deployed a number of additional bombers to Syria. In addition, Russia has also now deployed a battery of S-300 air defense systems capable of defending from ballistic or cruise missile attacks as well as attacking aircraft. http://tass.com/defense/904153 This thwarts Washington's above discussed option of an illegal missile attack against Syria. It also effectively nullifies any realistic chance for Washington to force a no-fly zone on the sovereign nation of Syria.

----------


## goldenequity

Where We Are





> Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai 1 h
> 
> *1. Russia would like to see its differences with US solved... but has little hope.*
> 
> 
> *2. Russia will hit directly any force/base that attacks SAA in Syria... even if US is directly involved.*
> 
> 
> *3. It is a question of National strategic interest for Russia; unwilling to compromise on its safe vital presence in Syria*
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo







> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ct_C9WnWYAAEp7d.jpg:large*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ct_B45qXEAAiwFt.jpg:large*



Bosphorus




> *Soldiers & marines on BSF Buyan-M class corvettes Serpukhov & Zeleni Dol during their Bosphorus transit*

----------


## goldenequity

ISIS Ping Pong (Turkey/US re-supplying jihaddis)






> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha  14 hod.
> *FSA capture Turkmen Bareh*
> 
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha  2 min.
> *ISIS regain Turkmen Bareh*






> It's OK... they weren't in Hospitals. (and no barrel bombs were used. Absolutely none. )
> 
> 
> *Kurdish tah village west al bab hit by turkey aircraft more than 80 civilian died hundreds injured*
> 
> *Turkish Airstrikes Kill 28, Wound Over 100 in Eastern Aleppo - Opposition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo 





> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha  5 min.
> *Reports of Fateh Halab/Jaish Fateh withdraw from Owaija district amid SAA & Liwa al-Quds advances*
> 
> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_  5 min.
> Breaking : #Aleppo
> *Repost : SAA & lewaa Al-qude Advancing in Alaouijh South Hndarat camp , capturing many factories as Map
> *
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ct_jZ9IUIAA9xgn.jpg:large*
> 
> ...





> *Field Report: Syrian Army gains more territories in north Aleppo. Map Update*
> 
> *https://cdn.almasdarnews.com/wp-cont...p1-696x520.jpg*
> 
> 
> Tutomap ‏@Tutomap  25 min.
> ►*#SAA/#NDF advance in NW part of 'Uwayjah/#Owaija in N #Aleppo city, and gain several factories
> *
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuA3iOGXgAUgVw2.jpg:large*


Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov  26 sek.
*New report estimates 60,000 Iranian soldiers and pro-Iranian militias currently fighting in #Syria.*


US 'Moderates' Defect







> ►*US-backed rebels defect to al-Qaeda branch in Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Pause






> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 9 min.
> *The Syrian Army will reduce number of airstrikes/artillery on east Aleppo to allow residents to flee to safer areas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Translation*: The 'circle' is tightening. Get out while you can.

----------


## osan

Honestly, screw most Americans.  They are not worth the cardboard match with which you'd set their gasoline-soaked selves ablaze.  Were it not for the small proportion of those whom I deem worthy of existence, I would say let it all burn to the waterline.  Some would disagree, but I assert that we are all of us responsible for this middle-eastern nightmare.  Had we been real Americans, the people of this nation would have made the corrections necessary to keep this most promising of all modern political vessels sitting rightly in the water and on a proper course.

Had our forebears not been the ignorant knot-heads they were, they could have repaired the damages done by those to whom we trusted the power of the "state" with relatively small corrections.  Had we come into the habit of killing a few crooks here and there, or tossing them into solitary confinement for the remainders of their miserable and toxic existences, none of the $#@! with which we have had piled so generously upon our plates would have ever come to grace our daily fare.

All this BULL$#@! about how violence is NEVER acceptable has got to stop.  This is the kool-aid that has been spoon-fed to people and they now accept it as truth.  I do not. I fully believe that once the violations begin showing a recognizable pattern, the sources of those patterns need to be killed outright.  This is the ONLY thing that people such as this respect and understand.  Appeals to reason and decency make no hay with them because they are mentally unhinged.  Before you know it you have 21st century on your hands where the choice then becomes either to lay down or kill in a scale the necessity for which should never have been allowed to arise.  All this because we have disavowed the best means of dealing with tyrants: killing them.

None of the potentials we still carry shall be realized because nobody wants to do the footwork.  It has become the American way to pass off one's responsibilities onto others.  Let the cops worry about crime.  Well, now you have them shooting people and their dogs daily, often with no justification.  Leave the law to the courts.  Fine, but don't complain when the Supremes decide that your rights are really not.  Leave the education of the children to the public schools.  OK, but don't let me hear you utter a single squeak of complaint when your 10 year old daughter waddles in one day, out-to-there pregnant with the baby of a 43 year old man from above 125th street.

Stoopid Americans who pray at the altar of the Clintons and Trumps, wanting what they want and not giving a damn about who gets hurt in the acquisition, so long as they get it.  Leave it all to someone else to make the world what you want it to be and to hell with what everyone else wants.  That is the sum total of 21st century mean America.  It is degenerate, it is disgusting, and it is my hope that those people will burn because I've had quite enough, thankyouverymuch.

I will be here in my little corner of WV, tending my livestock and orchards and designing ordnance.  The bozos can all go to hell.  I will lift no finger to help the riffraff.  I would, in fact, crack a beer and watch them burn before my eyes with indifference or, at most, a sense of justice having arrived in fine style, if a bit late to the party.

There, I feel better now.

----------


## goldenequity

> There, I feel better now.


Here. Have a cookie.

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo





> Islamic World News ‏@A7_Mirza 1 hod.
> *#SAA #LiwaAlQuds advanced in Awijah industrial area
> Clashes continue in Bustan al Basha Sheikh Saeid & Ameriyah
> *
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuBjA6lWEAEqzFh.jpg:large*

----------


## goldenequity

SouthFront




> *October 5, 2016: US Considers Military Strikes on Govt Forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ►*VIDEO: Patraeus: "Ground Assad's Air Force with Cruise Missiles"*

----------


## goldenequity

Russia - Syria






> *Russian Air Force considers indefinite deployment in Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				(TASS) *The Russian Federation's Duma* Committee on International Affairs 
> ...





> *Third Russian missile ship leaves for Mediterranean over past few days*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				It is expected to pass through the Bosphorus and the Dardanelles and enter the Mediterranean tomorrow.
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Russia Warns US





> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts  9 min.
> *SYRIA: Russia says any strikes on territory controlled by #Syrian forces threaten #Russian servicemen - @AlArabiya_Eng*
> 
> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_  7 min.
> *Breaking : Moscow: Any US raid on the Syrian army is a direct threat to Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Russian Defense Ministry has warned the United States that the effective range of the C-300 and C-400 can be a surprise*
> 
> 
> 
> ... " I remind the US "strategy" 
> that the range of air cover 
> of Russian military bases in Tartus Hmeymime 
> and anti-aircraft missile systems S-400 and S-300, 
> may come as a surprise to any unidentified flying object, 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Idlib:  (Atmeh bordercrossing) 







> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha  13 min.
> *At least 20 militants & refugees have been killed after a suicide bombing exploded near Atmeh in Idlib, Syria*
> 
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha  12 min.
> *23 killed with 16 of them militants, Atmeh, Idlib
> *
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha  10 min.
> *The bombing occurred near Atmeh bordercrossing with Turkey near a large refugee camp
> *




Deir Ezzor:






> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource  56 min.
> *Syrian Army advances in southwest Deir Ezzor* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ghouta: (outside Damascus)





> watanisy ‏@watanisy  1 hod.
> *Entire valley area between Dayrkhabiyah and Al Muqaylibah are under #SAA control / Western Ghouta
> *
> -GEROMAN- ‏@GeromanAT  1 hod.
> *#Syria #Damascus #WestGoutha - - Situation Map Update - #SAA took control of the valley btw Dayrkhabiyah and Al Muqaylibah
> via @watanisy*
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuExvBmWAAAbMHL.jpg:large*



Latakia:





> Aldin Abazović ‏@Ald_Aba  13 min.
> *New parking area for planes is now operational at #Russia #Latakia AB in #Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha  3 min.
> *Russian MoD: S400 & S300 are protecting Hmeimem & Tartous, there will be no time for it to identify, will fire immediately*

----------


## juleswin

I check the thread out everyday to watch the progress these brave people are making. Keep up the good work, it is well appreciated

----------


## goldenequity

Damascus:






> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_  19 min.
> *Damascus : Qaboun || Militants targeted one of the Syrian Army points by poison gas.
> *
> 
> UPDATE:
> torm Bringer Retweeted
> loomis ‏@loomisroberto 22m
> 22 minutes ago
> 
> *Reports of 60 SAA KIA/WIA after JFS targeted their positions with chemical weapons in Qaboun, Damascus*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:





> [/QUIvan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 8 h
> #Syria #Aleppo #*SAA Activist posted 25 minutes ago #SAA advancing in #Bustan_Basha in a big way & entering street after street amid clashes*
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 7 h
> #Syria #Aleppo #*SAA #SyrianArmy Also Captured "Sports Institute in #Bustan_Basha & reached #Bustan_Basha highway at the "Mercedes Building"*
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 7 h
> #Syria #Aleppo #*LiwaAlQuds Liwa al Quds Map Showing Latest Captures @ #Ouweija Front. #SAA #SyrianArmy*
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo






> NDF ‏@NatDefFor 2 hod.
> *SAA liberated the Khalid bin Velid Mosque in Salahaddin / #Aleppo*
> 
> maytham ‏@maytham956 3 hod.
> *#SAA recaptured all the all the buildings and the towers of the electricity establishment in north Dawar AlSakhour #Aleppo #Syria*
> 
> NDF ‏@NatDefFor 2 hod.
> *Heavy clashes&airstrikes in Bustan al Basha, Suleiman al-Halabi, Sakhour and Hanano fronts / #Aleppo*
> 
> ...




Friday



LAST CHANCE? (before we turn your proxies into hamburger.)



> Conflict News @Conflicts 19m19 minutes ago
> *BREAKING: Russia requests UN Security Council meeting on Syria: diplomats* - @AlArabiya_Eng
> 
> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 52 sek.
> *Breaking :: Russia requested an emergency meeting of the UN Security Council to discuss the withdrawal of gunmen from Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Headchoppers Say No





> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha · 1 hod.
> *JFS spokesperson responds to de Mestura after calling for the group to withdraw from Aleppo and stop holding the population hostage*
> 
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha · 58 min.
> *They declined the offer*
> 
> *Jihadist rebels reject UN offer of safe pass from east Aleppo*
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Raqqa:






> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource · 21 min.
> *ISIS beheads, crucifies 2 men for "thievery" in #Raqqa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Tartus







> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ · 3 min.
> *#Syria Chinese naval frigate Arrived the coast of Tartus*


Aleppo







> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha · 1 hod.
> *Electric station & Mosque in Sheikh Sa'eed have reportedly been captured by SAA amid intense assault on Sheikh Sa'eed, Aleppo
> *
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel · 14 min.
> *Syrian Air Force has reduced the # of airstrikes over east Aleppo; meanwhile, the jihadists have increased their rocket attacks on the west*
> 
> iad tawil ‏@iadtawil · 2 hod.
> *West Aleppo: 11 martyrs 80 wounded, by US Backed moderate rebels shelling. #Syria
> *
> ...



Rukban (Syria- Jordan Border)




> *The “buffer zone” plan for 70,000 stranded Syrian refugees*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Damascus:





> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource · 14 min.
> *Syrian Army launches new assault in rural #Damascus after Islamist rebels violate peace agreement*



Hama:





> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ · 1 min.
> *North Hama , Some RuAF Strikes in Atshan
> *
> *https://twitter.com/MIG29_/status/784306481264926721
> *
> 
> Syria frontlines ‏@SyriaWarReports · 32 min.
> *Jund al Aksa commander Abou Hafas Kafrzhum destroyed in #Hama by #SAA.*



Ghouta:




> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource · 4 min.
> *Syrian Army makes fresh gains in Western Ghouta amid jihadi collapse*



SouthFront







> (Armata yet 'untested' in battlefield. Expensive. Sophisticated.
> Some wonder if *'simple'* beats *'complex'* in real conditions...)



Palmyra:






> M Green ‏@MmaGreen 1 hod.
> *Daesh is using fast non-armored suicide bomb vehicles in an attempt to target SAA positions near Palmyra, Southeastern Homs CS (07/10/2016)*
> 
> 
> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 15 min.
> ►*Syrian Army fights off ISIS offensive at the gates of Palmyra*
> 
> 
> M Green ‏@MmaGreen 10 min.
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Ping Pong








> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 5 hod.
> *Unconfirmed: IS regains control of Akhtarin town #EuphratesShield*
> 
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 5 h
> *IS launched a counter attack this morning in order to regain the town*
> 
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 4 h
> *IS regains control of Akhtarin, Aziziyeh, Qebtan & Mazare' Aala #EuphratesShield*
> 
> ...


*ISIS launches counter-offensive in northern Aleppo*






> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (11:15 A.M.)* - 
> *The Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) launched a counter-offensive in northern Aleppo today, 
> targeting several villages that were under the control of the Turkish-backed rebels.*
> 
> ISIS began their offensive by storming the small village of Akhatarin in northern Aleppo; 
> this resulted in a fierce battle with the Free Syrian Army (FSA) that *lasted for short period of time*.
> 
> According to the Islamic State's official media wing, 
> their forces managed to capture Akhatarin and several other villages including Al-Aziziyeh, Qabtan, and Mazar'a 'Aala.
> ...





========


MANPADs DELIVERED



> ‏@Charles_Lister
> *“Vetted”  opposition groups  in northern #Syria are receiving additional weapons supplies through the US & regional state-run MOM ops room*.
> 
> #pt:* In addition to small-arms, mortars and RPGs, “vetted” FSA units are receiving new Czech & Bulgarian 122mm Grad rockets & MRL launchers.*
> 
> #*pts: Select “vetted” FSA units have also received field artillery systems & ammunition, while TOW antitank missiles are also still flowing.*
> 
> #pts: *Finally - and most significantly - at least two shipments of MANPADS have arrived into northern #Syria, to “vetted” FSA groups.*
> *https://twitter.com/Charles_Lister/s...82191989448705*


Max Abrahms ‏@MaxAbrahms 35 min.
*Yay, MANPADs arriving to Salafist rebels! Not a short-sighted strategy at all.*


*MANPAD: Russian Mi-8, carrying humanitarian cargo, under fire in Syria*






> *HMEYMIM /Syria/, October 8. /TASS/. Russia’s Mil Mi-8 helicopter carrying humanitarian cargo* 
> got under fire on Saturday morning in Syria’s *Hama*, 
> no victims have been reported, the Russian reconciliation center told reporters.
> 
> "At about 11:00, in the Hama Province (the Syrian Arab Republic) 
> a Russian transport helicopter Mi-8, which delivered humanitarian cargo 
> accompanied by officers of the Russian reconciliation center, 
> got under fire from militants of IS (Islamic State - outlawed in Russia) 
> from a *portable air-defense system*," the center said.
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo






> watanisy ‏@watanisy 3 min.
> *#SAA captured Owaija fully / North Aleppo*
> 
> NDF ‏@NatDefFor 2 min.
> *MAP: After Handarat and Shuqayf, #SAA & #LiwaAlQuds captured Owaija district / #Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 4 min.
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Hama:





> *Map Update: Syrian Army gains ground as jihadists collapse in Hama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hama, Syria (5:41 P.M.)* - 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Zlatko Percinic ‏@ZlatkoPercinic 1 den
*#FSA received new "gifts" from #UncleSam : new armored #Humvee `s seen in Northern #Aleppo*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo 



Syria frontlines ‏@SyriaWarReports 3 min.
*#SAA advance in #Aleppo, past 10 days. Keep going.*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuRgH_mWAAQZZ06.jpg:large*



Axis of Resistance ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 16 min.
*E #Aleppo CS | #SAA destroyed 2 4x4 Vehicles Equipped with Heavy MG's & killed 10 #ISIS militants in the perimenter of #Kuweires A.B.*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:





> Hamza sulyman ‏@hamza_780 17 min.
> *even after getting shot in the chest, he doesn't want to leave the battlefield & want to keep fighting
> Allepo, industrial zone nearby Handarat camp:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Hama:





> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 9 hod.
> #Syria #Hama #NorthernHama
> *Fierce clashes tonight at Maan Kawkab Kabbaria Maardas Taybat Imam axes*
> 
> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 8 hod.
> *Syrian Army advances in northern #Hama amid jihadist infighting 
> *
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 16 min.
> *Intense clashes on Ma'an - Kawkab axis as Syrian Army attempts to advance, Hama*
> ...




Palmyra:





> Terrormonitor.org ‏@Terror_Monitor 8 hod.
> #SYRIA
> *#IslamicState Captures #SAA Weapons From East Of #Palmyra City. #TerrorMonitor
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Idlib:





> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 3 hod.
> *Ahrar Al-Sham expels Jund Al-Aqsa from several villages in #Idlib [link to aml.ink (secure)] #Hama #Syria*



Ghouta:





> *Syrian Army pushes deeper in Western Ghouta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Tartus





> Ali ‏@Syrianali_ 4 hod.
> *Mi-24P above Arwad island , near Tartus*





> Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior 6. 10.
> *#Russia's S-400 through the eyes of the #Syrian TV.#MustWatch By @eugenbus*
> https://twitter.com/Russ_Warrior/sta...72741326651392

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo





> *ISIS launches massive offensive at Kuweires Airport in east Aleppo*
> 
> https://cdn.almasdarnews.com/wp-cont...IS-696x392.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (12:45 A.M.)* - The Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) 
> ...




Latakia





> *Islamist rebels launch fresh offensive in northern Latakia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

SouthFront



(excellent reporting don't miss this one. )
*Syrian War Report – October 10, 2016*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:








> *Footage from north Aleppo. Area liberated by SAA & allies:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Battle footage from northern Aleppo where SAA liberated electricity company:*






> Geopolitics & Wars ‏@GeopoliticsWar · 2 hod.
> *Reports coming in that #RuAF has resumed its airstrikes on western backed 'Moderate Rats' in #Aleppo. #Syria.*





> *Syrian Army launches huge assault in southern Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (7:00 A.M.)* - Minutes ago, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA), alongside Hezbollah and Harakat Al-Nujaba (Iraqi paramilitary), 
> ...





> *SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary · 3 hod.
> Breaking : #Armenia #Azerbaijan #China #India #Belarus #Serbia #Kazakhstan will all be in the #Russia n humanitarian operation in #Aleppo*





> The Inside Source ‏@InsideSourceInt · 15 min.
> *#Syria // #Aleppo // Rumours of a planned rebel offensive to cut off the Khansser highway.*
> 
> Islamic World Update ‏@islamicworldupd · 48 min.
> @PetoLucem #*SAA captured several buildings inside Bustan Basha& launched assault on Water Pumping Station Suleiman Al-Halabi #Aleppo #Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> M Green ‏@MmaGreen 2 hod.
> *Crush factory and rubber plant near Jandoul Roundabout, Northern Aleppo liberated by the SAA + allies today (11/10/2016)*






Hama:






> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 3 min.
> Hama #Source
> *SAA Tiger forces in clashes with militans around Al-Kibarea , its still under control
> Heavy Air strikes in kokab and Maan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Palmyra:





> Syria Today ‏@todayinsyria 56 min.
> *Clashes between #ISIS and #SAA at Palmyra - many dead on both sides*




Latakia:





> ProAssadProfile ‏@Anti_Jihadist 11 min.
> *#Latakia #SAA repelled the first wave of #FSA #Nusra guys on Kurd Mountains #Syria*
> 
> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 3 min.
> VIDEO: Russian drones dominate the sky over #Latakia as airstrikes aid the Syrian Army


Ghouta:






> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ · 1 min.
> *Breaking : Report : Syrian army full controle at Al-Rehhan Town East Gouta .
> *
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cufxu35WgAIST9i.jpg:large*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo







> Palestinians south of Handarat camp, Jandoul roundabout taken

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo





> *Syrian Army strikes east Aleppo pocket from several axes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (12:15 P.M.)* - 
> The Syrian Arab Army *continued* their large-scale assault 
> ...



Hama





> *Syrian Army capturing Kawkab village in northern Hama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAMA, SYRIA (10:55 A.M.)* - The Syrian Arab Army (SAA) 
> launched a swift counter-offensive in northern Hama on Tuesday, 
> *targeting the key village of Kawkab*, 
> which was originally held by the jihadist rebels of Jund Al-Aqsa (Syrian Al-Qaeda franchise).
> ...



*Qudssaya & Al-Hameh*







> *600 militants & their families will be evacuated from al-Hamah & Qudsiyah in the next 24 hrs as part of agreement with Army & Gov - OrientTV*
> 
> *Militants have handed over their heavy weaponry to the Syrian Army and will begin evacuation to Idlib on Thursday with their light weapons*
> (just like Daraya)
> 
> *~200 militants & ~400 family/civilians will be evacuated & 400 militants that chose to stay will have their cases settled*
> 
> *They are accepting these deals lately.Manpower shortage hurting so they prepared to give up smaller enclaves 2 free up men.*
> 
> ...



Deir Ezzor






> *ISIS launches major offensive in Deir Ezzor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DEIR EZZOR, SYRIA (5:00 P.M.)* - 
> ...




Damascus







> *Rebel rocket attack hits several residential areas inside Damascus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				At least 10 mortar shells and homegrown missiles fired from rebel-held areas in northeastern Damascus 
> ...



Ghouta






> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha · 9 min.
> *SyAAF carries out air raids on towns in East Ghouta including Douma, Zamalka & Kafr Batna
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Aleppo Battle Footage* Oct. 11

----------


## goldenequity

*Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 2 hod.
The stars show 340 bombing raids. From #Russia with love.
#Syria*

----------


## goldenequity

*Heroes of al-Kindi hospital*




This will never be forgotten by the Syrian people.
They KNOW what they are fighting and what they did.

----------


## goldenequity

SouthFront






> *Syrian War Report – October 13, 2016: Militant Groups Considering to Leave Aleppo City*

----------


## goldenequity

Smaller and Smaller (progress is visible... DON'T STOP!!!)





*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cuqopp8WcAElvP5.jpg:large*




*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuqPKmnWIAAmhMa.jpg:large*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo 






> Tutomap ‏@Tutomap 24 min.
> *#SAA/#NDF+Liwa' al-Quds gain Tal Asfar & Large part of Ardh al-Hamra N #Aleppo*
> #Syria 
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cuu8tKVXEAAxhCc.jpg:large*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:





> Axis of Resistance ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 16 min.
> *NE #Aleppo | FULL PRESSURE:
> -Calm fronts after #SAA  made progress towards Ba'edin R.B. & #Hanano
> -2 NEW fronts focused on Jabal Badro*
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuwtgMjW8AAvrls.jpg:large*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## AZJoe

*Dr. Marcus Papadopoulos Speaking a River of Truth to BBC.*

----------


## goldenequity

> *Dr. Marcus Papadopoulos Speaking a River of Truth to BBC.*


BBC is the epitome of 'Ministry of Truth' and social engineering by the UK since forever. 
There is a 'reason' for this broadcast. It was 'approved' by the reptilians.
My guess is Lausanne... some sort of hegemon concessions coming.
Boris was the acid test. He couldn't it pull off. 
The staged 'debate' in the House of Commons was a propaganda flop too.
Theresa May (you notice) hasn't had much to 'say'.
It's the UK version of 'good cop, bad cop'.
Boris was the 'canary in the coal mine' for their foreign policy.
He ded.

----------


## goldenequity

Russia's First Year of Operations in Syria

----------


## goldenequity

Good Morning 

Aleppo




> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuwATIzXgAAUjml.jpg:large*
> 
> 
> ==============
> 
> pete john ‏@petejohn10 11 hod.
> *Syrian Forces Blow Up Terrorist Tunnel in Aleppo, Killing Over 15 Militants*
> 
> 
> ...




Hama





> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 5 min.
> *Video: Intense Airstrikes hammer northern Hama ahead of SAA offensive*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo






> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 13 h
> #Syria #Aleppo #*NDF Report by #SyAAF #RuAF targeting Militants NW of Great Prophet Mosque, Al Nana'y Square, Orphanage building area*
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cu1xA7YXYAAXKJQ.jpg:large*
> 
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 12 h
> #Syria #Aleppo *Now, intense explosions shaking western Aleppo due to terrible aerial raids around Zahraa district, Layramon and Rashideen*
> 
> ...




Hama:





> Ma'ardes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 1 h
> #Syria #Hama #NorthernHama #SyAAF #RuAF & #*SAA Rockets/Artillery targeting #Maardas #Maardis/#Soran #Sawran #Suran All Night so far*
> 
> ...




Latakia:





> Sputnik ‏@SputnikInt 11 hod.
> *#Russia Delivers Over a Ton of #Humanitarian Aid to Syria’s #Latakia Province*






Ghouta:






> 24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 1 hod.
> *Eastern #Ghouta | #SAA killed 70+ Jaish al-Islam militants during the clashes today in Tal Kurdi & Tal al-Sawan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...




Damascus:





> The Inside Source ‏@InsideSourceInt 7 hod.
> *#Syria // #Damascus // Jaish Al Islam continued to retreat today around Rayhan after a large SAA attack.*
> 
> The Inside Source ‏@InsideSourceInt 4 hod.
> *#Syria // #Damascus // Rebels have counter attacked and are advancing around Rayhan.
> *
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 3 hod.
> *Jaish al-Islam have launched a counter attack at al-Riyhan in order to push back the Syrian Army, Damascus*
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

UPDATE 

(Great to see victory here *AND* in Aleppo. 
Why? cuz Hama was supposed to draw and siphon off SAA efforts on liberating Aleppo. 
Turns out they're kickn asss in BOTH battlefronts and 
were able to push back the headchoppers who got within *10km* of the 50,000 civilians in Hama City.) 



Hama:





> Ma'ardas & Beyond | Rebels Collapsing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				watanisy ‏@watanisy 5 hod.
> *#SAA captured 2 hills near Ma'ardas / North Hama
> *
> ...





Damascus:






> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 4 h
> #*Syria #Damascus #Qudsayya #Qudsaya For the FIRST TIME in Five Years #SAA Soldiers & officers wandering streets of #Qudsaya*
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 4 hod.
> *#Syria #Damascus #Qudsayya #Qudsaya.
> VIDEO: https://twitter.com/IvanSidorenko1/s...25412503433216*
> 
> iad tawil ‏@iadtawil 5 hod.
> *Very positive atmosphere in #Qudsaya as civilians finally got rid of militants,
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Update #3

(It's been a busy day.)




Aleppo





> -GEROMAN- ‏@GeromanAT 1 hod.
> *#Syria Battle for #Aleppo - Situation and Map Update -
> #SAA attacks in #ArdAsSabbagh -*
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cu6NUCCXEAA7U-N.jpg:large*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hama





> *Maardes - battle footage before libration:*




1070






> *Hezbollah leads major assault on key district in southern Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (12:30 A.M.)* - Hezbollah, backed by the Syrian Arab Army's Republican Guard, 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo






> *Syrian War Update – Eastern Aleppo (October 16, 2016): Pro-Government Liberate Northern Aleppo. 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hama:





> *Video footage of the Syrian Army capturing Ma’ardes in northern Hama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Damascus:







> Qoudsaya 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTOS: *Thousands of Syrians celebrate the expulsion of militants from key #Damascus suburb*
> 
> 
> ...




Ghouta:






> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 3 hod.
> *Syrian Army begins new offensive at strategic West Ghouta town*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Qalamoun:





> Islamic World Update ‏@islamicworldupd  30 min.
> *Pic of #SAA and “Qalamoun Shield” fighters continue to advance in Tal Bizam region in Northern #Hama #Syria*



FSA S. Aleppo





>

----------


## goldenequity

SouthFront




> *Syria & Iraq War Report – October 17, 2016: Military Operations in Aleppo and Mosul*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo: 

(remember: the 8hr unilateral Russian 'ceasefire' doesn't happen till *20th*... 2 more days for jihaddi hell. )





> The Inside Source ‏@InsideSourceInt 4 hod.
> #*Syria // #Aleppo // Rebel source claims their are many 'rats' in their ranks giving co ordinates to Russia for money. Airstrikes ongoing.*
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 5 h
> #Syria #WesternAleppo *Brand New Reports : Military jets are raiding all around western Aleppo city intensely from #Zahraa till Now #Aleppo*
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 4 h
> #*Syria #Aleppo Heavy airstrikes over the militants locations in Justice Palace Area @ Zahraa district which shook the whole western zone
> *
> ...



Raqqah:






> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts  6 min.
> *ERDOGAN: Turkey, US debating possible joint operation in Syria's Raqqa - @anadoluagency*




Hama








> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 6 hod.
> *VIDEO: Jaish al-Izza destroy government forces' BMP with TOW missile in northern Hama, #Syria.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ghouta:





> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 3 hod.
> *Syrian Army launches new attack in East Ghouta after foiling rebel offensive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deir Ezzor:




> The Inside Source ‏@InsideSourceInt  3 hod.
> #Syria // #*DeriEzzor // Airbase is within Kornet range. Heavy clashes ongoing as ISIS continues to push.
> *
> (Kornet is a Russian ATGM like a TOW )




Homs:






> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource  2 min.
> *Russian jets pulverize jihadist rebels in northern #Homs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

SouthFront: Damascus





>

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo 







> *Russia urges jihadists to leave Aleppo (Leave, Surrender or Die)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...




Damascus:







> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 3 hod.
> *#Syria #Damascus #Syrian Reporter Posted Earlier Militants will leave #Moadimiya #Maadamiyeh #Moadamiyah #Moadimiyya & go to Idlib Tomorrow*
> 
> *Syria Damascus Western Ghouta Militants Agree to leave Moadamiyeh and relocate to Idlib Region*




Hama:





> M Green ‏@MmaGreen 3 hod.
> *'Poverty must be eradicated' - Students distributed food and aid to needy families in the city of Hama (18/10/2016)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo







> M Green ‏@MmaGreen 1 hod.
> Green buses prepared to evacuate civilians & militants (with their families) from Eastern Aleppo during the humanitarian pause (19/10/2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Syria: Preparations for civilian and militant evacuation underway in eastern Aleppo*





> *Syria: Syrian Army recaptures key Babdin Square in northeast Aleppo*




Damascus 





> Hamza sulyman ‏@hamza_780  40 min.
> *Amazing SAA - Damascus 2013/2016*


UPDATES






> *There are some reports about people already leaving jihadist-held Aleppo:*
> 
> Yury Barmin ‏@yurybarmin 50 min.
> *Russian media quotes SANA as saying that unarmed rebels & civilians are leaving Aleppo.*
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

8 HRS BEGINS




*Humanitarian ceasefire begins as aid trucks attempt to enter east Aleppo*






> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (8:45 A.M.)* - At approximately 8:30 A.M. (Damascus Time) on Thursday morning, 
> 8 aid trucks attempted to enter the eastern neighborhoods of Aleppo city,
>  per the humanitarian ceasefire agreement that was put in place by the Russian.
> 
> According to an Al-Masdar field correspondent, the 8 vehicles carrying humanitarian aid 
> attempted to enter eastern Aleppo through the Gondola Crossing.
> 
> However, upon approaching Al-Marsharqa neighborhood of east Aleppo, 
> an aid vehicle that was part of this humanitarian convoy came under fire 
> ...



Putin: +24 HRS (just to make SURE everyone KNOWS it's a US TERRORIST crisis not a HUMANITARIAN crisis. )






> *RUSSIAN DEFENCE MINISTER SAYS EXTENSION ORDERED BY PRESIDENT PUTIN - IFAX
> 
> RUSSIAN DEFENCE MINISTER SAYS "HUMANITARIAN PAUSE" IN SYRIA'S ALEPPO EXTENDED BY 24 HOURS - RIA*

----------


## goldenequity

The Olive Branch





> *Jihadist rebels attack humanitarian aid convoy in east Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (10:15 A.M.)* - The humanitarian ceasefire began at 8:30 A.M. (Damascus Time) this morning; 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

3 Wounded





> ►*Russian soldiers wounded by militant fire in east Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (9:00 P.M. - Minutes ago, )*
> the Russian Defense Ministry announced that *three* Russian officers were wounded in east Aleppo 
> after militants opened fire on one of the humanitarian corridors.
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo






> FILM OWN WAR CRIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Aldin Abazovic‏@Ald_Aba 2 hod.
> *Militants in East #Aleppo actually filmed themselves while shelling and shooting at the #UN #Russia humanitarian crossings. #Syria
> *
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo








> *Jihadists refuse Syrian Army call to surrender in east Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (1:15 A.M.)* - 
> ...


*Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1  4 min.
#Syria #Aleppo Shadi Hulwe : HUGE military reinforcements have arrived to Aleppo today #SAA #SyrianArmy #SyrianArabArmy #SyrianArmedForces*

(I think we have reached the 'final' pause.  )

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo 






> *Kremlin says Russia is likely to break humanitarian pause if Syrian crisis deteriorates*
> 
> 
> 
> Ceasefire applies only during day time, for 11 hours.
> 8am to 7pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo




►*Syrian Army’s 3 year long progression in Aleppo*
(It's a good read.)

*https://cdn.almasdarnews.com/wp-cont...sfp=3521960589*

----------


## goldenequity

Truce Over. Aleppo Building Forces (both sides...)




*SAA Reinforcements going to Aleppo*



Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai 1 hod.
*#Syria #Aleppo:
Rebels and Jihadists prevented civilians from leaving E. Aleppo for the third day. Jihadists & rebels attack 1070 apartments
*
Aldin Abazovic‏@Ald_Aba 2 hod.
*More and more military convoys of #SyrianArmy are rolling into #Aleppo #Syria*

TRUCE HAS EXPIRED




> Aleppo (Syria) (AFP) - Heavy clashes between regime and rebel forces 
> erupted in several areas of Syria's divided city of Aleppo late on Saturday 
> after a unilateral ceasefire announced by government ally Russia expired.
> 
> *Moscow had extended the unilateral "humanitarian pause" into a third day until 1600 GMT on Saturday, 
> but announced no further renewal of the truce.*


*It's on...*




> AFP news agency ‏@AFP 6 min.
> *#UPDATE Clashes, artillery fire in Aleppo after truce expires: monitor
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/clashes-a...181626213.html*
> 
> Aldin Abazovic‏@Ald_Aba 1 hod.
> *Heavy clashes, artillery fire on Layramoon area， air strike on Southern #Aleppo after truce expires.. #Syria*
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 39 min.
> *SW #Aleppo LIVE #SAA relaunched #Ameriya Front on Blue Buildings & Salah al-Din Axes & is reportedly ADVANCING*
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo








> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 29 min.
> *Heading to Aleppo
> *
> 
> 
> loomis ‏@loomisroberto 10 hod.
> @loomisroberto *A convoy of 1st Division, 4th Mechanized Division have arrived in Aleppo, 1500 soldiers in total.*
> 
> NDF ‏@NatDefFor 2 hod.
> ...





> *ANNA Reports from the al Assad district front line | October 22nd 2016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai 40 min.
> *#Aleppo: Aviation academy recovered by #Hezbollah and #SAA enlarging the perimeter looking at 1070 apart supply from west & Tal el-Eiss*
> 
> Zlatko Percinic ‏@ZlatkoPercinic 2 hod
> ...

----------


## AZJoe

Last week, Washington backed Kurdish YPG fighters launched an offensive on Washington armed ISIS fighters near Afrin. 
So then Washington allied NATO member Turkey launched air airstrikes on the Washington back Kurdish YPG, killing 200 Washington backed Kurds, thereby protecting the Washington armed ISIS. 
http://ronpaulinstitute.org/archives...ters-in-syria/

----------


## AZJoe

According to this report, China agreed to aid Syria joining Russian airstrikes with China's J-15 bombers. 

https://friendsofsyria.wordpress.com...ckle-up-folks/

----------


## goldenequity

> According to this report, China agreed to aid Syria joining Russian airstrikes with China's J-15 bombers. 
> 
> https://friendsofsyria.wordpress.com...ckle-up-folks/


Will keep an eye out... but no rumblings/confirmations/rumors... and the article is now 4 days old. Debka gets 'lucky' sometimes.

----------


## goldenequity

Late Edition (Sunday nite)









> *detailed map of today captured Air defense battalion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:







> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_  2 min.
> *syrian army falls leaflets via helicopters over the eastern neighborhoods of Aleppo*
> 
> *the last chance for militants to exit via crossing*
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource  9 min.
> *Syrian military drops "exit now" leaflets over east #Aleppo*
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo 


RESCUE



> Yury Barmin ‏@yurybarmin 8 hod.
> *Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs: No more humanitarian pause in Aleppo because last three days didn't facilitate peace
> *
> SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary 44 min.
> *Syrian Army have secured the evacuation of some families from east #Aleppo
> *
> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 41 min.
> *Aleppo : Report by SANA
> 48 people Exit from the eastern neighborhoods of Aleppo over Bostan Al-qaser crossing
> *




JIHADDIS



> *US backed "jihaddis" holding eastern Aleppo hostage; celebrating#Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 7 min.
> *VIDEO: Large FSA Central Division convoy moving to take part in battle to "break the siege" of #Aleppo.*




PROGRESS



> 24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran  13 min.
> East #Aleppo LIVE INTENSE CLASHES ongoing in Bustan al-Pasha with Tanks & Mortars used
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hod.
> West #Aleppo LIVE #SAA Surface-to-Surface Missiles on #Rashidin 4th&5th Sector & Military Research Center
> 
> War in Syria ‏@SyriaWar2 60 min.
> #SAA captured 10 buildings-blocks in Bustan Basha #Aleppo
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

12,000 Assembling






> *Islamists prepare huge offensive to break siege of rebel-held Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Russian Ministry of Defence, the Jaish al-Fateh coalition 
> has once again lined up upwards of *12,000 jihadist* fighters along the frontlines of western Aleppo 
> while *bringing in new weapons and supplies from Turkey*. (this has GOT to stop.  )
> 
> In August, during its initial offensive, Jaish al-Fateh briefly broke the siege of Aleppo 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

SHOON. VERY SHOON. 








HaHaHa 


*Syrian truck carrying large supply of captagon pills seized in Lebanon*



(*note:* this was on a SYRIAN truck at port... headed *TO* Saudi Arabia. Guess this was Salafist surplus from rebel supplies for 'profit' in KSA.)




Jihadist Offensive Imminent (*Well done.* Don't miss this one. )







GAINS & TARGETS








> Tuto ‏@Tutomap 41 min.
> *#SAA &Allies advance step by step in SW #Aleppo city before Rebels offensive
> #Syria #Hezbollah #Al_Qaeda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria Today ‏@todayinsyria 11 min.
> *#Syria #Aleppo | #SAA and allies captured Ard al-Hamra District in Aleppo*
> ...

----------


## Origanalist

While Americans Fight Over Which Clown to Elect, Russia Deployed Its Largest Fleet Since the Cold War



Having been subjected to the intellectually insulting $#@! show of a third and, thankfully, final debate between Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump  likely the two most despised candidates in U.S. electoral history  its now imperative Americans train their attention to rapidly unfolding events which, by every indication, comprise blaring alarm bells of impending world war.

And no, despite scaremongering to the contrary, this war  centered around superpowers Russia and the United States  would not inevitably devolve into the hurling of nuclear missiles. In fact, the likelihood of no-holds-barred nuclear war is, at best, negligible  but the odds of unhindered conventional warfare have increased markedly over the past week.

Forget electoral panem et circenses; the current administration has already set in motion an obstinately unstoppable train wreck.
A senior NATO diplomat, who spoke with Reuters under condition of anonymity and cited Western intelligence, gave the startling assessment Wednesday that Russia is deploying all of the Northern fleet and much of the Baltic fleet in the largest surface deployment since the end of the Cold War.

This is not a friendly port call. In two weeks, we will see a crescendo of air attacks on Aleppo as part of Russias strategy to declare victory there.
Indeed, Russian ally Syrian President Bashar al-Assad eagerly accepted President Vladimir Putins military assistance in its chaotic and complex conflict, which largely involves U.S.-created and Saudi Arabia-funded Islamic State militants; U.S.-trained and armed moderate rebel terrorists; Syrian government forces; and the altogether controversial Western-backed, Saudi-led coalition. Considering the decimation taking place, that assistance is absolutely justifiable.

Of course, that farcically simplified explanation requires the contextualization of an intricate web of extenuating circumstances  nearly any one of which could spark a powderkeg.

Russian military endeavors in Syria have already earned a vow by the U.S. to defend itself  and by logical extension, that would include whichever rebel groups it considers moderate enough not to deserve being targeted. With Russia planning an all-in offensive, some analysts have warned, the Pentagon could facilely decide to undertake direct defensive measures.

At the heart of the U.S. multi-fronted proxy war with Russia sits a highly-propagandized, baseless narrative of Russian aggression  a claim thoroughly saturating American political rhetoric to shift both focus and blame from the true substantive aggressor the world over: the United States.
Save for scanty disagreement from Western-centric analysts, this American aggression  marked by an obstinate quest for dominance and control  has us all perilously hurtling for needless war on a global scale.

And needless, if not highly suspect, aptly characterizes the U.S. recent destruction of several strategic radar sites inside Yemen following dubious claims the U.S.S. Mason had come under missile attack by Iran-allied Shia Houthi rebels. Although American politicians and corporate media swiftly proffered those claims as steel truth  even amid a nascent investigation by the Pentagon  the Department of Defenses own preliminary statement cast doubt about veracity.

The initial thoughts is that this [attack] was aimed at them, DoD spokesman Capt. Jeff Davis stated shortly after the purported incident last Tuesday.
Nonetheless, the belligerent move by the U.S. spurred Iran to deploy an entire fleet of military vessels to the same Gulf of Aden waters from whence the response attack had been launched.


Now, despite the abrupt and official military entree into the Yemeni war, Reuters reported, the Pentagon declined to say on Monday whether the USS Mason destroyer was targeted by multiple inbound missiles fired from Yemen on Saturday, as initially thought, saying a review was under way to determine what happened.

But the U.S. propaganda machine truly hit a fever pitch today, thanks to an altogether shady exclusive report courtesy of Reuters  amplifying an altogether unproven claim Iran has been directly supplying Houthi rebels with missiles, arms, and cash.

In fact an unsurprisingly unnamed and unverifiable senior U.S. administration official delivered an accusation of potentially staggering consequence, telling Reuters:
We have been concerned about the recent flow of weapons from Iran into Yemen and have conveyed those concerns to those who maintain relations with the Houthis, including the Omani government.

Oman, of course, flatly denies such allegations.

There is no truth to this, Omani Foreign Minister Yousef bin Alwi told Saudi newspaper Okaz in an interview last week. No weapons have crossed our border and we are ready to clarify any suspicions if they arise.

In fact, though Reuters cites several anonymous diplomats and officials, the accusation Iran has been supplying anything directly to the Houthis has yet to be unassailably proven  and such reports do little more than proffer a narrative suitable not only to maintain new U.S. military endeavors in Yemen, but to recklessly provoke a proxy Iranian conflict.

Such psychological operations are, of course, not unusual for the United States  and extend to a statement given by President Barack Obama on Tuesday concerning Russia.

In a blatant attempt to discredit Donald Trump for a supposed fondness for Putin, Obama, as usual, invoked the Russian aggression narrative  however, this spiel came complete with a pointedly significant re-characterization about the Russian military.

We think that Russia is a large, important country with a military that is second only to ours and has to be a part of the solution on the world stage rather than part of the problem, the president explained, surreptitiously upgrading the Cold War foes capabilities than its previous status as mere regional power in umpteen previous statements.

This not-at-all-minor point most does effectively two things: grows in less cagey American minds the palpability and thus legitimacy of a Russian threat, and renews Cold War propaganda pitting two global superpowers as mortal enemies  ostensibly setting up a pre-justification to act in even pre-emptive self-defense anywhere on the planet this proxy war plays out.

Additionally, in a matter of weeks, disfavor over U.S. actions has cemented military and other alliances between a quickly mounting number of former, longstanding American allies and other traditional Western foes  the vast majority of which align with Russia.

After a subtly significant geopolitical snub during a meeting of the U.N. Security Council to negotiate a ceasefire in Syria, which infuriated Saudi Arabia, Egypt fomented a friendly military relationship with UNSC presiding body, Russia.

[F]or the first time, beginning October 15, Reuters reported, joint drills between Egyptian and Russian paratrooper units began in Egypt, and will continue through the 26th. Further, the growing rift with Saudi Arabia indicated Egypt might have been weighing options for a different ally for some time. Reuters wrote:
A halt to shipments of Saudi fuel to Egypt under a $23 billion aid deal shows that a rift between the Arab worlds richest country and its most populous may be deeper than previously thought, which could leave Egypt desperate for a new sponsor.

Egypt hasnt been alone in jumping ship  and the Middle East isnt the sole locus of conflict.

Read more at http://thefreethoughtproject.com/rus...aHskjmD7UHE.99

----------


## goldenequity

Frontline Footage






> *Reports from the frontlines of Aleppo | October 24th 2016*  [ENG] subs/recommend full scr.

----------


## goldenequity

Storm Bringer ‏@StormBringer15  18 min.
*Passage of the Russian aircraft carrier group off the Portuguese coast*
#kuznetsov #nato #syria #portugal #russia #eu

----------


## AZJoe

*Russia Destroys Most ISIS Heavy Weaponry; Washington Promptly Airdrops 50-Tons Of Weapons Into Syria*
http://www.mintpressnews.com/russia-...-syria/210655/

Reports this week indicated that Islamic State militants were decimated by recent Russian airstrikes, and have lost most of their ammunition, heavy vehicles and equipment in the precision strikes, according to the Russian Defense Ministry.  According to intercepted communications, the militants suffer from shortages of ammunition, small arms and grenade guns. 

*The Obama Administration recently announced that its $500 million plan to train and equip vetted moderate rebels was a total failure. Incredibly, the U.S. came up with an even worse plan  remove the training and vetting requirement of the program, and start sending military equipment*. The new protocol embraced by the U.S. would require only leaders of the rebel groups to be vetted. Once the leader of the group is vetted weapons would flow to the group, no questions asked.

Moving quickly to operationalize their new strategy, *the U.S. airdropped 50 tons of weapons and ammunition to the newly branded Syrian Arab Coalition forces*  a U.S.rebel group re-branded, but known for its unreliability and willingness to hand weapons over to al-Qaeda and ISIS. Probably 60 to 80 percent of the arms that merica shoveled in have gone to al-Qaeda and its affiliates, according to Joshua Landis, a Syria expert at the University of Oklahoma. 

*In addition to the U.S. airdropping 50 tons of weapons to Syrian rebel groups, Saudi Arabia delivered 500 TOW anti-tank missiles to anti-Assad Syrian rebels*. Highlighting the actual motivation behind the U.S. and Saudis supply rebel groups heavy weaponry, *TOW anti-tank missiles provided to the rebels by the US and its allies have not been used against ISIS,* but to strike Russian-made tanks of the Syrian Arab Army as it fights against al-Qaeda and ISIS.

*The goal of U.S.policy in Syria doesnt get any more clear;* the actual mission being supported by the United States in Syria is regime change, not fighting ISIS.

According to a report by the Ron Paul Institute:The TOW missile program is a CIA program, separate from the failed Defense Department rebel training program. *The CIA has been arming and training unvetted rebels  many if not most foreign mercenaries rather than Syrians  to overthrow the Assad government since 2011 or 2012*. The shot in the arm it has received from new shipments is obvious  
*More missiles are on the way*  Its stunning how quickly American politicians disregard the clear and present dangers of arming Islamist extremists in an effort to spur regime change. The reality that the U.S.government is supplying weapons to the same extremist groups that attacked the twin towers should serve as a wake-up call to the corrupt nature of international power politics.

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## goldenequity

2nd Siege Attempt






> Jaysh Al-Fateh launches massive offensive to break Aleppo siege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (12:00 P.M.)* - The jihadist rebels of Jaysh Al-Fateh (Army of Conquest) 
> have begun their long-awaited offensive 
> ...



Tweets





> maytham ‏@maytham956 25 min.
> *#SAA and its allies have foiled the terrorists' offensive on #Aleppo from all axises.*
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 39 min.
> *SW #Aleppo LIVE #SyAF & #RuAF Striking militant positions in 1070 AC, #Hekma School, #Rashidin 5, Souq al-Jibs, Khan Touman & Khan al-'Asl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rebel Armor



>

----------


## goldenequity

Hama:






> Souran
> Latest battlefield map of northern #Hama
> 
> 
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvyQeGSUsAIPrb4.jpg:large*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Deir Hafer:





> Desert Hawks
> Elite pro-government force deploys to east Aleppo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ghouta:





> *Khan Al-Sheih*
> watanisy ‏@watanisy 2 min.
> *#SAA captured air defense battalion near Zakiyah and cut all the supply routes militants in Khan Al-Sheih
> *
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel 38 min.
> *Syrian Army launches major assault on Khan Al-Sheih in the West Ghouta.*
> 
> watanisy ‏@watanisy 2 min.
> *Khan Al-Sheih now under siege from all sides*
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Friday Major Offensive: Rebels Control 1070



Friday Offensive Gains in Blue



> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cv3MT9kW8AA2ZTf.jpg:large*
> 
> 
> 1070 in Green
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 17 min.
> *Reports that Jaish Fateh now have full control over 1070 projects area*
> 
> maytham ‏@maytham956 10 min.
> #Aleppo_Updates
> ...



Project 3000 Threatened (above 1070 )





> This means the 3000 Project will be in danger. Mass wave of civilians fled this district.
> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 3 min.
> Militants led by TIP clashes with SAA & allies in outskirts of 3000 Apartments area (al-Hamdaniyah), shelling on al-Shurfah



Dahiyet al-Assad (triangular patch in Blue)






> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 60 min.
> *For the 1st time since the start of the conflict, Opp have captured the symbolic & strategic Dahiyet al-Assad west of Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldin Abazovic‏@Ald_Aba 15 min.
> *Militants inside Dahiyet al-Assad suburb of #Aleppo*



3 Articles




> Islamist suicide bombers burst open the Syrian Army’s defences in west Aleppo





> Jaysh Al-Fateh seizes large suburb in west Aleppo


(a 3rd vector that failed)



> Syrian Army foils major ISIS offensive at Kuweires Airport


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cv277FyWcAAy1wl.jpg:large



FRESH PENTAGON-TERROR SUPPLIES




> *Nearly 1,000 rockets fired by advancing Syria rebels since this morning in attempt to break siege of Aleppo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kremlin 'Waiting'





> Newsweek Middle East @NewsweekME 6m6 minutes ago
> #*BREAKING: Russian Defence Ministry says general staff has asked Putin for permission to resume air strikes on militants in eastern Aleppo*
> 
> @AAhronheim: #BREAKING: #*Putin rejects army request to resume airstrikes on #Aleppo, says 'not right time': Kremlin*
> *Kremlin: Putin retains the right to use all means to support the Syrian army*
> 
> maytham ‏@maytham956 23 min.
> *Kremlin: #Russia reserves the right to use all means it has to provide support to #SAA when it is absolutely necessary.*
> #Syria





W. Aleppo Shelled





> *Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 6 min.
> Aleppo : Bereaved father with his deceased infant child by militants missiles
> https://twitter.com/MIG29_/status/791945227560812545*
> 
> *6 civilians killed, dozens wounded*

----------


## goldenequity

Pentagon Terror








> CAPTURED ARMS
> @Aswed_Flags 50 min.
> *Various rounds of ammunition, ATGM System captured from Munasher checkpoint W. #Aleppo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Pushing Back Now





> watanisy ‏@watanisy 49 min
> *Large number of militants killed so far . Militants captured western parts of Dahiyet al-Assad today. Other attacks repelled so far*
> 
> watanisy ‏@watanisy 51 min.
> *so far situation is okay acc. to field source*
> 
> *Battle for Aleppo heats up as the Syrian Army stops Islamist offensive in its tracks*
> 
> 
> ...


Syrian Battleground Report






> 


NIGHT REPORT




> Excluding PR statements and the war propaganda, *the real situation on the ground looks like:*
> 
>     The joint militant forces entered and almost seized the Al-Assad Neighborhood. This is the only really confirmed gain of the so-called ‘moderate rebels’. However, clashes are ongoing in the area with massive usage of artillery and warplanes.
> 
>     Jabhat Fatah al-Sham & Co also made advances inside the 1070 Apartment Project, seizing few building blocks. The statements that it’s under the full control of the area are described as false by local sources.
> 
>     The main defenses of pro-government forces are now in the 3000 Apartment Project, the Assad Military Academy and in the eastern part of the 1070 Apartment Project.
> 
>     Since the start of the advance, Jaish al-Fatah has lost up to 30 militants, 5 armored fighting vehicles, 2 infantry fighting vehicles, 8 ‘techicals’ with mounted weapons and 2 main battle tanks, according to pro-government sources.
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Tiger Forces | Desert Hawks 






> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 32 sek.
> *Breaking #Aleppo Military source to me
> Very large decision to control All Aleppo city .
> 
> no mercy*
> 
> *#Breaking Exclusive #Aleppo , All Tiger forces and desert Hawks Their mission will be in Aleppo city*
> 
> 
> ...



Liwa Al-Quds




The Quds Brigade, known as Liwa al Quds or the Syrian Arab Army Fedayeen, Palestinian Militia
*ANNA News exclusive footage Liwa Al-Quds fighting terrorists in #Aleppo. #Syria*

----------


## goldenequity

Not A Fun Day in Aleppo  (footage from ystrdy offensive)





*ANNA News - Aleppo:*







*GOPRO Terrorism - muzzie millenials on motorcycles 
*Ahrar al-Sham




=================

*Saturday Oct. 29, 2016
Current Aleppo Map*

*LARGE:* *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cv80eLrWEAApANv.jpg:large*



Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 29 sek.
*Islamist rebels attack along the entire frontline in western Aleppo
*
watanisy ‏@watanisy 2 min.
*#SAA recaptured lost points in Minyan and Minyan now under fully SAA control*

watanisy ‏@watanisy 1 min.
*All of militants attacks on west Aleppo today are repelled*

----------


## goldenequity

No Syrians. None. (there *IS* no 'civil' war.  )




Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 17 min.
*Yep, the #Syrian moderate opposition is not Syrian, not moderate, not opposition. Just a bunch of brainwashed jihad monkeys. #Aleppo*

Doloroso ‏@Pynnha108 17 hod.
S*yrian Rebels: All Four of the suicide bombers who blew themselves up in the assault on West #Aleppo today: two Turks, an Egyptian, and a Saudi*




You can buy one for $200 a month. Take your pick.

=================


Syrian Army Eliminates 500, Injures 1,000 Militants in Aleppo in 24 Hours






> ALEPPO (Sputnik)  According to the Al Mayadeen channel, the militants 
> were killed during the first wave of the terrorists offensive on the government forces, 
> which was launched on Friday.
> 
> No official data has been provided by the Syrian army. On Saturday, 
> the terrorists started the second stage of the offensive on Al-Zahraa, 
> which the army and militia forces managed to repulse. 
> According to the data by intelligence agencies, over 8,000 militants 
> were redeployed to some Khan Tuman and Kafr Hamrah districts during the humanitarian pause. 
> The terrorists attempt to breach the blockade of the eastern Aleppo.

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:

BATTLE MAP




> 1070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				War in Syria ‏@SyriaWar2 21 min.
> *#SAA recaptured 4 buildings blocks in 1070 area in #Aleppo*
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo





> 3000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				@Mutafail_ 22 min.
> *Footage of JFSham rebels tanks heading over to the 3000 Apartments area this morning* 
> 
> ...





> Majd Fahd ‏@Syria_Protector 30 min.
> *#BREAKING: #SAA restores Minyan village in western #Aleppo* 
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwBfmgeWIAAM4uf.jpg:large*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:






> IRGC Snipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sayed Abolfazl ‏@IRI_SEAMAN 17 min.
> *Iranian Snipers Are in #Aleppo*
> #GodBlessIranSyria
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

UPDATES






> TIGER
> BM-27 Uragan ‏@bm27_uragan 52 min.
> *SyAA/Tiger Forces tanks, armour and trucks going to Aleppo (taken yesterday)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIGER ARMORED MECHANIZED ARRIVES (from Hama)
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo







> DigitalGlobe ‏@DigitalGlobe 49 min.
> *Impressive shot of Russia's aircraft carrier, the Admiral Kuznetsov, captured last Friday by #GeoEye1
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo 


Nusra Chechens



> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ · 13 min.
> *Aleppo ,Chechnya Militants joined Aleppo Batle With JN*


Desert Hawks



> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ · 4 min.
> *Aleppo , New video shows Suqor Al-Sahraa " desert Hawks " in Action in Minyan Front
> *


Aleppo AirStrikes



> GEROMAN- ‏@GeromanAT 27 min.
> #Syria Battle for #Aleppo - Situation Map Update -
> Heavy Airstrikes on following Positions:
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwMtbrRXEAQGne-.jpg:large*



Russian Syrian Armor



> *Joint Russian-Syrian camp with BPM-97 Vystrels, BTRs and Suqur Al Sahara technicals
> *



HAMA: Airstrikes





> NikolasUsadeb ‏@NikolasUsadeb 25 min.
> #SYRIA: #SAA «TIGER FORCES» STRIKE «JABHAT AL-NUSRA» POSITIONS IN N.HAMA'S “TAYEBAL-IMAM"

----------


## goldenequity

SouthFront



November 1, 2016: Syrian Military Deploys Advanced T-90 Battle Tanks to Aleppo

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:







> 24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran · 10 hod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Militants participating in West #Aleppo Battle are equipped with #Turkish, #American & #Saudi Stuff
> *
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## AZJoe

*Latest Assault on Aleppo: West Covers Up Terror-Ties*
http://journal-neo.org/2016/11/01/la...p-terror-ties/

Despite what is clearly a terrorist assault employing indiscriminate artillery fire provided by Grad rocket systems on an urban center and the use of suicide bombings employing vehicle-borne improvised explosive devices (VBIED), Western media organizations are attempting to depict the assault as a rebel counter-attack meant to break what it is depicting as a siege by Syrias own military forces. 

It is particularly interesting to see Reuters attempt to depict the assault as a rebel operation, despite being unable to name a single rebel group, and admitting the leading role designated foreign terrorist organisation Jabhat Al Nusra is playing as well as the use of clearly terrorist tactics being employed.  Reuters is all but admitting that even the so-called rebels it attempts to credit the assault with are operating not under the banner of the Free Syrian Army, but ultimately under the banner of Jabhat Al Nusra, quite literally Al Qaeda in Syria. 

Grad rockets were launched at Aleppos Nairab air base before the assault began  Grad surface-to-surface rockets had struck locations around the Hmeimim air base, near Latakia. Grad rockets are an effective weapon in combat on open terrain. In the confined urban environment of Aleppo, they are an indiscriminate weapon the West, its media and its human rights advocates have little trouble pointing out their use constitutes a war crime, but only when used by forces of nations the West seeks to undermine and ultimately overthrow. No mention of their indiscriminate, inappropriate nature when used in urban environments is made when used by forces backed by Western interests. 

The Aleppo Conquest armed groups may have used chemical weapons, as well as hell cannon gas canister munitions. Armed groups surrounding the predominantly Kurdish Sheikh Maqsoud district of Aleppo city have repeatedly carried out indiscriminate attacks  possibly including with chemical weapons  that have struck civilian homes, markets and mosques, killing and injuring civilians, and have displayed a shameful disregard for human life, said Amnesty International today.

Indeed, even groups described as rebels by the Western media, are guilty of serial offences that clearly make them terrorists, not rebels. The fact that this information is omitted from Reuters reports and the nature of these groups relationship with Al Qaeda affiliates made as intentionally nebulous as possible, reveals a common theme that has run through Western coverage of the Syrian conflict since it began; a concerted effort to conceal the true terroristic nature of so-called rebels in a bid to legitimize the illegitimate, and defend the indefensible.
http://journal-neo.org/2016/11/01/la...p-terror-ties/

----------


## goldenequity

SouthFront





*November 2, 2016: ISIS and Al-Nusra Attempt to Cut Off Supply Line to Aleppo* 




===============

*Frontline Reports from the Southwest Aleppo city | October 31st 2016* 




(just a note to say how grateful I am for all the work that is donated to translate and sub-title these reports. Amazing. 
and as always... BEST VIEWED in full screen, as with all sub title film. )

*CRAZY Aleppo War Battlefield: Syrian brigade uses a GRAD as a MANPAD and it works!*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo

(Putin has issued a 'final' offer of escape set for Friday.. this weekend will probably see a resumption of the air strikes inside E. Aleppo. 
Thousands of reinforcements could mean a possible government bleitzkreig type assault as well. Today... the jihaddis struck pre-emptively in their 2nd major offensive at breaking the siege.)


THOUSANDS OF REINFORCEMENTS ARRIVE



> Thousands of pro-government reinforcements sent to west Aleppo: reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (2:45 A.M.)* - Liwaa Al-Quds (Palestinian paramilitary) 
> ...





> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 7 h
> *#Syria #Aleppo #LiwaAlQuds Spokesman "CLAIMS" More than 4000 #LiwaAlQud Fighters reinforced #NorthernAleppo & 5,500+ to #WesternAleppo Today*


SUPPLY LINE ATTACKS



> Jihadist militants attack Syrian Army supply line to Aleppo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


URBAN FIGHTING



> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 5 h
> *#Syria #Aleppo #WesternAleppo #Desert_Hawks #SAA #SyrianArabArmy #SyrianArmy #SyrianArmedForces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Dark ‏@edwardedark 6 hod.
> *Pic: houses destroyed in 3000 Shaqa area, west Aleppo by "moderate" Al Qaeda jihadi rockets #Syria
> *





2nd OFFENSIVE BEGINS




VBIED STARTS



> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts · 12 min.
> *VIDEO: JFS (Al-Nusra) suicide VBIED attack today in New #Aleppo district #Syria.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO AIRSTRIKES



> No Russian air presence in Aleppo despite massive jihadist attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALEPPO, SYRIA (12:50 P.M.)* - The jihadist rebels of Jaysh Al-Fateh (Army of Conquest) 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

ALEPPO




WEST ALEPPO




> Islamist rebels rain missiles over residential neighbourhoods in western Aleppo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


JIHADDI REINFORCEMENTS POUR IN



> Battle for #Aleppo heats up as Jaysh Al-Fateh reinforcements pour into western suburbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMASCUS, SYRIA (10:25 A.M.)* - 
> The battle for Aleppo is far from over and bound to intensify in the coming days, 
> as both the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) and Jaysh Al-Fateh (Army of Conquest) send reinforcements to the western suburbs.
> ...




FRONTLINES



> Syria Today ‏@todayinsyria · 1 hod.
> *#Aleppo | Rebels target #SAA positions with Grad missiles in al-Ma'amel Industrial District*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo




ENEMY INFIGHTING




> Rebel infighting erupts in besieged eastern Aleppo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



LATAKIA REGIMENT 313





> Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 7 hod.
> *#Syria #Latakia #Lattakia #SAA #SyrianArmedForces #SyrianArmy #SyrianArabArmy Elite Infantry Forces, Regiment 313, Areen Saraya/Company*



DEIR EZZOR PREMEDITATED







> Assad accuses US of premeditated attack in Deir Ezzor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMASCUS, SYRIA (11:05 A.M.)* - The Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad
> ...



AIR AND NAVAL SUPPORT





> SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary · 55 min.
> *expect Russia to deploy Il-78 tankers to Hemiem airbase soon to support jets operating from Kuznetsov
> new area to host big aircraft ready*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JIHADDI HOLLYWOOD





> *jihadi Hollywood makes videos and photos for the corporate media to show SyAF/RuAF warcrimes. Results of terrible airstrike:
> Whitehelmets Bros. and DahesTV presents "The Bloody Russian Air-strike"
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e68_1...4SmU6ZB4VEM.99*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo



FRONTLINES




> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha · 1 min.
> *Jaish Fateh attempting to storm 3000 apartments amid intense shelling, SyAAF airstrikes reported on Dahiyet al-Assad & Minyan
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tweet for Thought...


Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 17 min.
*I guess #Russians are planning to wait until after #US elections before they start air strikes in Eastern #Aleppo to avoid helping #Hillary.*

----------


## goldenequity

*Reports from Aleppo city | November 2nd 2016*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo (Airstrikes have resumed since Saturday)


Where We Are:
(the Jihaddi 'Great' 2nd Offensive has failed, SAA Reinforcements have arrived by thousands, the Counter Offensive w/ aid of Kunetsov is about to begin )


Kuznetsov





> *A long journey for the #Kuznetsov*





> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 28 min.
> *SYRIA: Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov currently off Cyprus, likely to reach Syria tomorrow. - @Segozavr*






> Sergey Bobkov ‏@sbobkov 4 min.
> *#RussianNavy battle group strikes against Eastern #Aleppo targets are scheduled for November 10-15th, from this location. May god help us.*



SouthFront


*Syrian War Report – November 7, 2016: Russian Attack Helicopters Swarm in Homs Province* 




(the report ends with announcing of Raqqa US/Kurd/SDF offensive... which has been 'canceled' cuz Erdo was about to go postal. )

----------


## goldenequity

Current Battle Map





> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ · 1 min.
> Breaking Aleppo map Shows 1070, Mutta,Al-Rakhem captured By SAA ,Allies
> military info @MIG29_ 
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwumgUIUkAAety_.jpg:large*
> 
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwunSSLWEAAyv2a.jpg:large*


================

Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ · 18 min.
Bye Bye Obama , After 5 Years
Assad Stay , You leave

Hahah



=============

*Battle Footage from Captured 1070*

----------


## goldenequity

HILLTOPS (Finally took the 3 Crucial Hilltops / Rebels fought with Chlorine...)


1070 CAPTURE COMPLETE



> The Inside Source ‏@InsideSourceInt · 33 min.
> *#Syria // #Aleppo // Tal Al Batikh, positioned west of the 1070 project is no longer under rebel control after they withdrew.*
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwvZLbCUkAAWegX.jpg:large*


CRUMBLING



> Syrian Army, Hezbollah capture more territory in southwest Aleppo as jihadist defenses crumble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMASCUS, SYRIA (3:00 P.M.)* - The Syrian Arab Army (SAA) and their allies 
> ...



MINYAN



> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel · 8 sek.
> *Breaking: 90% of Minyan Suburb in west Aleppo has been liberated.*
> 
> Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ · 8 min.
> *#Aleppo , my source : SAA Advancing in Minyan with Heavy clashes .
> no control yet*


DAHIYAT AL-ASSAD (the suburban residential 'Triangle' that was overrun.)




> Dahiyat Al-Assad 
> Leith Abou Fadel ‏@leithfadel · 43 sek.
> Hezbollah leading charge on Dahiyat Al-Assad




Kaliber Tomorrow



Conflict News ‏@Conflicts · 3 min.
SYRIA: Russian warships preparing to launch cruise missile/carrier jet attack on #Aleppo tomorrow. -   @ChristopherJM



*Murad Gazdiev ‏@MuradGazdiev · 22 min.
Russian aircraft carrier battle group to launch airstrikes, cruise missiles at Islamists in #Aleppo countryside, says military. Not the city.
*

=====================

SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary · 28 min.
*SAA officer told me ,Hayan ,Hretan and Andan in north Aleppo to be leveled to the ground*

----------


## goldenequity

Golan



Israeli warplanes hit Syrian forces after failed rebel offensive

(This is a continuing, unapologetic support of Al Qaeda... in case anyone is 'still' confused. 
Not an 'invasion'... just a continued support of terror and usurpation on Syrian soil and against their Sovereign neighbor.
Even occasional 'unclaimed' airstrikes on / around Damascus. 
Russia knows, watches, maintains trade relations as Netanyahu calls, even visits Moscow regularly. 
Did you also know Saudi Arabia has opened an embassy in Israel? 
Buys armaments like the 'Iron Shield' Missile system? Just fyi. )






> Israeli fighter jets bombed today afternoon several sites 
> on the Syrian government forces in the southern province of Quneitra.
> 
> The attack was carried out a short time after the Syrian Army and pro-government fighters 
> repelled a major offensive launched by jihadi groups on the predominantly-Druze village of Hadar.
> 
> According to a military source, 4 air-to-surface missiles 
> targeted Tal Al-Sha'ar, without reporting any casualties.
> 
> ...


24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran · 7 min.
*#Quneitra | #Golan | #SOHR: #Israeli mortar shelling on #SAA positions in liberated Golan after failed 'Rebels' attack on #Hader*

24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran · 55 min.
*#Golan | #SAA targeting a vehicle with militants in Hamra Hills which was heading to reinforce militants in #Quneitra CS*


Deir Ezzor

(So... why don't I put this next headline here... )

Syrian jets destroy Belgian ISIS base in Deir Ezzor (That's right. Brussels had their own ISIS military camp. )






> DAMASCUS, SYRIA (9:30 P.M.) - The Syrian Arab Air Force (SAAYF) carried out a *special operation* on Wednesday 
> that targeted a Belgian base for the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham (ISIS) in the Deir Ezzor Governorate.
> 
> Using information *gathered from their intelligence agents*, 
> the Syrian Air Force was able to pinpoint the location of the ISIS base and destroy it.
> 
> According to a military source in Deir Ezzor, the ISIS base 
> was located inside the Old Airport District, near the Mohammad Salem Darwish Driving School.
> 
> ...


(That's right, Brussels. Why? Because the hegemons had PLANS to re-locate the headchoppers from Mosul to Deir Ezzor and Shabbab... where the 'secret' US Air Base is. )

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:




*NDF ‏@NatDefFor 2 hod.
And victory
General Zaed Saleh and #SAA commanders are in 1070 apartments*



*SandLogger ‏@sandlogs 4 min.
@PetoLucem #SyMap of southern #Aleppo after #SAA captured Al-#Hikma school and surrounding areas*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cw1r7rhWQAAYmJ8.jpg:large*


Peto Lucem ‏@PetoLucem 1 hod.
*MAP UPDATE: #SAA continues to secure S-#Aleppo and captured Al-Hikma school and surrounding areas. #Syria HD map:*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cw1peuYXAAUO8o8.jpg:large*


*Murad Gazdiev* ‏@MuradGazdiev 18 min.Arab Republic Zobrazit překlad
*Rebel shelling hit #Aleppo University Square today. They hit a refugee camp on the university campus. 6 dead, 20 injured. All civilians.
https://twitter.com/MuradGazdiev/sta...28741165518848*

Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 10 min.
*Some russian gifts of the Militants West Aleppo CS .
https://twitter.com/MIG29_/status/796431104387514368*

*3 videos from 1070. 1st from yesterday, 2 from today:*










Ashkan ‏@Zarathoustra96 3 min.
*Crazy footage inside 1070 project near Aleppo
https://twitter.com/C_Military1/stat...58142938890240
*(jihadists under fire)

24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hod.
*#Aleppo | HEAVY AIRSTRIKES on militants points in Khan al-'Assal, Urem Kubra, Kafarnaha, Daret 'Ezza, #Mansourah, Ma'ratah & #Rashidin 4/5*

24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 49 min.
*West #Aleppo | #SAA & Allies opened HEAVY ARTILLERY FIRE on al-Assad Suburb*

M Green ‏@MmaGreen 2 min.
*SAA Tiger Forces Col. Suheil Al Hassan with his men in the newly liberated 1070 Housing Project, Southwestern Aleppo today (09/11/2016)
*

----------


## goldenequity

*In Video: ISIS bomber theatrically escapes damaged VBIED in northern #Syria*




*Aleppo Placement of Pro- Govt Forces Map*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cw58lN8XAAAXpod.jpg*

----------


## goldenequity

SouthFront

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo

Finally!



Ivan Sidorenko ‏@IvanSidorenko1 3 min.
*#Syria #Aleppo #WesternAleppo BREAKING: Pro #SAA #SyrianArmy Activist CLAIM #Al_Assad Suburb is NOW LIBERATED BY #SAA & #Hezbollah*

*Dahiyet Al Assad*
*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cw7KNaoWIAEFX-U.jpg:large*


*and them some...*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxA9O2cUAAA2tRG.jpg:large*


*Area Battle Footage*

----------


## AZJoe

*Following election: Al-Qaeda morale in Aleppo collapses*
Alexander Mercouris: http://theduran.com/first-effect-tru...-bombing-ends/

Reports from the area of the battlefield speak of a total collapse of morale amongst the Al-Qaeda led Jihadi forces which have been attacking the city from the south west, as whatever lingering hopes there were of a Western military intervention following a victory by Hillary Clinton in the US Presidential election have turned to dust.

The result is that the Jihadi forces have been rapidly losing ground in the south western suburbs of Aleppo over the last three days  the Syrian army has now entirely liberated the strategically located 1070 housing complex and the Minyan and Al-Assad districts, and that it is starting to develop an offensive towards the strategically important town of Khan Tuman 

Importantly these Syrian army advances are taking place despite the continued absence of Russian bombing in the area of Aleppo.

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo:





24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 17 min.
*NE #Aleppo | Liwa al-Quds successfully repelled a militants attack on #Awijah at #Jandoul Roundabout area & Confirmed militants casualties
*
Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 10 min.
Syrian War Update – Southern #Aleppo (November 12, 2016): SAA and Allies Rolling Back the Front 



SAA discovers massive explosive stockpile in west Aleppo following jihadists retreat




Fares Shehabi ‏@ShehabiFares 23 min.
*"Moderate" NATO terrorists targeted Syrian army positions in Aleppo with prohibited toxic waste rockets. Many casualties.*

Fares Shehabi ‏@ShehabiFares 13 min.
*Rebels backed by the EU just used chemical weapons on some Syrian army positions in Aleppo 28 casualties are now in hospitals*



LARGE SCALE OFFENSIVE & AIR CAMPAIGN SET TO BEGIN

The Inside Source ‏@InsideSourceInt 6 min.
*#Syria // #Aleppo // Large build up of SAA units in & around Aleppo city. Russian jets have also finished preparations for a large campaign.*

Syria Today ‏@todayinsyria 1 hod.
*#Aleppo | SAA issued new ultimatum to rebels, to left Aleppo in 24 hours, or army will launch large-scale offensive*



SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary 1 hod.
*SAA and allies SOF massing on 9 axis to storm east #Aleppo*

SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary 25 min.
*SAA send text messages to every phone in east #Aleppo asking terrorists to surrender before the launch of "strategic attack" in 24h*

Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 10 min.
*SAA, its allies & RuAF are preparing to relaunch offensive on Aleppo & surroundings from multiple fronts after foiling JF/FH's offensives*

Private Joker ‏@pfc_joker 4 min.
*RUAF Long-Range Aviation getting ready for cruise missile strikes on targets in Syria.
*
KURYER ‏@RSS_40 23 min.
*Diplomatic source: Tu-160s & Tu-95MSs (Engels AB) put on duty. Bombers were being loaded w/ ALCMs via @tass_agency*



Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 41 sek.
*BREAKING: Russian Tu-95 & Tu-160 bombers readied for imminent strikes on targets in #Syria - @tassagency_en* 

Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 5 min.
*MORE: The Russian bombers will reportedly launch from the 'Engels' airbase and will be armed with cruise missiles.
*
Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai 46 min.
#Syria:
*Ongoing preparation for new attacks: (exclusive and private photos) parade of #Hezbollah armored division in #Syria.*





OP DAWN OF VICTORY (Taking back *EVERY INCH* of Syrian Ground.)



Peto Lucem ‏@PetoLucem 5 hod.
*#Aleppo: #Op_DawnOfVictory will commence soon. Next few hours are the last chance for militants to surrender and stop fighting a lost battle*

----------


## UWDude

The FSA and Al Nusra and ISIS know their time is up.  Expect massive last ditch offensives before January 20.  They will be reckless, and will suffer heavy casualties, hopefully.

----------


## goldenequity

KALIBER STRIKES BEGIN




Conflict News ‏@Conflicts  22 sek.
*BREAKING: Russian media reporting Admiral Kuznetsov aircraft carrier has begun combat operations in Syria -   @SputnikInt

It's on, Dawn of Victory.*

Syria Today ‏@todayinsyria  2 hod.
*#Syria | #Russia launched Kalibr cruise missiles on rebel positions
*


SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary  3 min.#Operation_DawnOfVictory is on
*RuAF ,RuNavy ,SyAF ,SAA start a massive bombing wave on target in
west ,east Aleppo and Idlib*

Conflict News ‏@Conflicts  6 sek.
*MORE: Russian frigate Admiral Grigorovitch reportedly launched missiles on opposition targets in #Syria*

Russian Admiral Grigorovich Frigate Targets Terrorists in Syria With Missiles






Russia's Admiral Kuznetsov Aircraft Carrier Begins Combat Operations in Syria






Conflict News ‏@Conflicts  1 min.
*UPDATE: Russian defense minister says air force has launched a major offensive in Syrian provinces of Idlib, Homs. - @AP*

SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary  3 min.
*Russia have deployed 7 batteries of S-300 AD in Syria to secure the Syrian skies*
#Op_DawnOfVictory

SyrianMilitaryCap. ‏@syrianmilitary  6 min.
*reports of second wave of Kalibr missiles hitting Idlib again*
#Op_DawnOfVictory

Qalaat Al Mudiq ‏@QalaatAlMudiq  17 min.
*Breaking. #Russia started massive campaign of bombardment vs Rebels in whole N. #Syria with 1st airstrikes from #Kuznetsov & cruise missiles.*

Elijah J. Magnier ‏@EjmAlrai  1 hod.
*Cease-fire in East #Aleppo is over: Air bombing started with new attacks. Ground troops are also expected to advance into besieged city.*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxTl9PTWQAAj7fU.jpg:large*


Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_  3 min.
*Breaking : The Kremlin is considering expanding its military operations in Syria, including Aleppo*

BM-27 Uragan ‏@bm27_uragan  4 min.
*Video of Russian Kalibr cruise missiles targeting militants in Syria*




*Terrorist positions hit with cruise missiles from Russian frigate ‘Admiral Grigorovich’ – MoD* 







24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran  2 min.
*#Russia | #Kremlin: Large-Scale #Russian Operation in #Syria does NOT include #Aleppo, but we study possibility of expanding the operation*

-GEROMAN- ‏@GeromanAT  1 hod.
#Syria Battle for #Aleppo - Situation Map Update -
*According to the latest bombardments #SAA could start attack here:*
@GeromanAT

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxTQTLzWgAAHZsD.jpg:large*


Qalaat Al Mudiq ‏@QalaatAlMudiq  29 min.
*W. #Aleppo: heavy airstrikes & shelling continue for a second day on Suq Al-Gibs & Rachidin to pave the way for pro-Regime assault.*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxSyzNpWEAANg6v.jpg:large*




AIR TO AIR



Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 7 min.
*#syria R-33 Missiles Recently arrived*

Military Advisor ‏@miladvisor 12 min.
*R-33 (AA-9 Amos) long-range air-to-air missiles at #Hmeymim AB.R-33 is one of the primary armament of the MiG-31 interceptor.*



Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 1 min.
*first pic for MIG 31 in syria*

Military Advisor ‏@miladvisor 27 min.
*RuAF MiG-31 supersonic interceptor landing today at #Hmeymim Airbase.#Syria*

----------


## goldenequity

ASSAD INTERVIEW Portuguese RTB 




*#ASSAD TO #RTP: We were moving towards democracy, but the West is not our model.*

*#ASSAD TO #RTP: We are prepared to cooperate unconditionally with anyone in the world in the fight against #terrorism.
*
*#ASSAD TO #RTP: We expect from the new UN Secretary General is to be objective and not turn the UN into part of the US State Department.*

*#ASSAD TO #RTP: #Erdogan is a sick megalomaniac person.*

*#ASSAD TO #RTP: Fighting terrorists in #Syria is like fighting #Erdogan’s army.*

*#ASSAD TO #RTP: We can say we won the war when security and stability is restored to #Syria, but this doesn’t mean we have lost.*

*#ASSAD TO #RTP: #Russia, #Iran and #Hezbollah are in #Syria upon an invitation from the Syrian government*

*#ASSAD TO #RTP: What US President Elect Trump has said on #Syria so far is promising, but the question is whether he can deliver.*

*The Full Transcript of President Assad's interview with Portuguese TV channel #RTP, on the following link

http://sana.sy/en/?p=93484*


*Syrian president Bashar al-Assad interview | November 15th 2016*

----------


## goldenequity

Aleppo



Current Battle Maps

North Axis

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxpxyNlWIAUmCK7.jpg:large*


South Axis

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cxp0NtaWQAAh2Xs.jpg:large*


*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cxp-40VXUAUjOR2.jpg:large*



Civilians

Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 20 min.
►*Aleppo , Many families from eastern part of Aleppo start exit during SAA Advancing*

Fares Shehabi ‏@ShehabiFares 19 min.
►*Two families escaped today from Nusra captivity in E Aleppo & told horrific stories of al-Qaeda rule there.
*


►*Families that escaped from terrorists in eastern Aleppo:*





White Helmets 'Reports' Continue
Ali ‏@Ali_Kourani 3 hod.
►*Aleppo is one big last hospital. Inside every last hospital is a smaller hospital*



Insulting EVERYONE'S Intelligence 






SouthFront
















============

24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hod.
*Situation of Besieged #Fuaa & #Kafarya (#SAA Zones)
Western Media shows only terrorists controlled eastern #Aleppo Hostages.*





Islamic World News ‏@A7_Mirza 3 hod.
*#SAA & allies advanced in Souq al-Jibs & it is almost liberated
Militants started counterattack & heavy clashes continue
#Syria*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxseEudW8AA_luQ.jpg:large*



NDF ‏@NatDefFor 2 hod.
#BREAKİNG
*Huge reinforcement arrived the Aleppo to participate the ongoing offensive*

24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 1 hod.
*#Aleppo | #SAA & Allies Boost Military presence of in a push into Aleppo's eastern neighborhoods*

24 Resistance Axis ‏@Syria_Hezb_Iran 1 hod.
*#SAA & Allies Military Reinforcements includes: MRL Vehicles, Upgraded Weapons & ...*

Syria Today ‏@todayinsyria 2 hod.
*#Aleppo | Fierce clashes between #SAA and rebels on Owaija district*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxsxFSUXgAAkYB5.jpg:large*

----------

